# Windows 10 - Datenschutz: Behörden werden aktiv



## MichaelBonke (24. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10 - Datenschutz: Behörden werden aktiv* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10 - Datenschutz: Behörden werden aktiv


----------



## doomkeeper (24. August 2015)

Eine Gratis Datenklaue... Seit solche News bekannt geworden sind ist ein möglicher Win10 Upgrade in weiiiiiiiiiite Ferne gerückt.

Ich verstehe nicht warum Microsoft diesen ganzen Scheiss einbaut und nicht damit rechnen dass sie wieder einen Shitstorm provozieren..

Aber hey... die Gratis Aktion war ein voller Erfolg und zeigt deutlich wie uninformiert sich viele Leute etwas installieren nur weil es kostenlos ist.. 

Es ist bis dato nix anderes als eine offizielle Spyware die man sich freiwillig installieren kann - neues OS hin oder her.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Irgendwie muss es ja finanziert werden. 
Hat wirklich irgend jemand geglaubt MS gibt was ganz Umsonst her?

Ich selbst hätte allerdings gar keine Probleme gehabt für ein gutes OS einen guten Win7/8 Nachfolger Geld zu bezahlen.

Momentan warte ich aber mit dem Umstieg noch. Habe ja noch fast 1 Jahr Zeit.


----------



## WeeFilly (24. August 2015)

Und sowas wird erst ein Monat nach Release bekannt bzw. die Behörden reagieren erst dann, wenn der "Schaden schon entstanden ist"?


----------



## GerBulle (24. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Eine Gratis Datenklaue... Seit solche News bekannt geworden sind ist ein möglicher Win10 Upgrade in weiiiiiiiiiite Ferne gerückt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum Microsoft diesen ganzen Scheiss einbaut und nicht damit rechnen dass sie wieder einen Shitstorm provozieren..
> 
> ...




Ganz genau. War dem ebenfalls von Anfang an skeptisch. Wer verschenkt schon heutzutage was, insbesondere ein Unternehmen wie MS. Erinnert mich an den brit. Film "Kingsman". 
Bin mal gespannt wie die Schweiz entscheiden wird, da dort mein bester Kumpel lebt und er W10 drauf hat.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

GerBulle schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie die Schweiz entscheiden wird, da dort mein bester Kumpel lebt und er W10 drauf hat.



Wird MS genau so interessieren als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt, nämlich gar nicht.

Erst wenn die Schlafmützen in Brüssel/EU aktiv werden, dann wird es gefährlich für MS.


----------



## Gemar (24. August 2015)

Microsoft wird erst reagieren wenn es im Geldsäckel weh tut.


----------



## WeeFilly (24. August 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Microsoft wird erst reagieren wenn es im Geldsäckel weh tut.



Jetzt habe ich ein unschönes Bild vor Augen.

Danke.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. August 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Microsoft wird erst reagieren wenn es im Geldsäckel weh tut.



Wo wir wieder bei den Konsumenten wären die sofort etwas anschaffen ohne erstmal abzuwarten was man da alles hinnimmt.
Diese Gratis Aktion ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür dass bei vielen Leuten der kritische Gedanke komplett ausgeblendet wird wenn es etwas für umsonst gibt.

Da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn Unternehmen dieses leichtsinniges Verhalten ausnutzen.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> .
> Diese Gratis Aktion ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür dass bei vielen Leuten der kritische Gedanke komplett ausgeblendet wird wenn es etwas für umsonst gibt.
> 
> Da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn Unternehmen dieses leichtsinniges Verhalten ausnutzen.



Stimmt
Da gibt es doch gerade im Gamer Sektor ein Perfektes Beispiel. Nennt sich F2P.


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2015)

Wobei F2P nicht per se Abzocke ist. Z.B. kann man Warthunder problemlos ohne Geldinvestitionen spielen. Man hat zwar keinen rasanten Fortschritt aber es geht. Diese Funktion hat aber in einem Vollpreisgame nichts verloren.


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wobei F2P nicht per se Abzocke ist. Z.B. kann man Warthunder problemlos ohne Geldinvestitionen spielen. Man hat zwar keinen rasanten Fortschritt aber es geht. Diese Funktion hat aber in einem Vollpreisgame nichts verloren.



Windows 10 ist aber per se auch keine Abzocke.


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2015)

Das ist klar. Es ist nur eine kleine Spyschleuder wenn man gewisse Einstellungen mißachtet.


----------



## Kerusame (24. August 2015)

ich hab bereits win10, alle datensammler deaktiviert und edge/cortana nicht 1 mal benutzt.

fahre bisher recht problemlos, einzig payday2 schießt sich alle heiligen zeiten aus unbekannten gründen ohne fehlermeldung ab aber sonst kann ich win10 noch nix schlechtes nachsagen.


----------



## nibi030 (24. August 2015)

*facepalm*

Eventuell sollten die Schweizer und die Russen ihr eigenes OS machen und zugleich noch alle Kabel zum Backbone trennen.

Natürlich ist es nicht schön was MS da macht, aber keiner wird gezwungen MS einzusetzen. Wenn man sich dann noch anschaut welche anderen Dienste Daten sammeln, ist schon banal was MS da macht.
Fast jeder benutzt Google, Binge, Adobe, Java, etc.. die telefonieren alle nach Hause! Darüber beschwert sich dann aber keiner mehr.

Was mir nicht gefällt ist das man per default Update verteilt ins Netz, jetzt sagt MS zwar das Sie das nur machen wenn kein Betrieb ist. Aber was ist mit den anderen fünf Büchsen in meinem Netzwerk, woher 
will MS wissen, dass die da sind und den Upload brauchen?
Ich habe zuhause 30 Mbit Up und wunderte mich for zwei Wochen warum der Sync einem Server Stunden dauerte obwohl es meistens in 30 Minuten durch ist, ein Blick auf die Endian Firewall und sie da:
27,8 Mbit UP für Updateverteilung. Das finde ich echt frech und dreist!

Dann muss noch Bedenken das Windows auch in Firmen eingesetzt wird, nicht jede Firma unter 100 Arbeitsplätzen kauft sich ne Entertprise Version samt AD zum Einschränken des ganzen. Hier hat MS mal
gar nicht nachgedacht, auf einmal fangen die Kollegen an ihre MS Accounts zu nutzen anstatt der lokalel, benutzen den MS Store etc.. Also wurde kuzerhand ein Rollback auf Win7 gemacht und die OS Upgrade
gesperrt, alls MS Server wurde in der Blacklist der Checkpoint aufgenommen, damit hat sich der Lack. Updates werden jetzt vom Azubi wieder per Stick verteilt ... aber dafür hat man den ja 

Hier muss MS bei den Buisness Kunden auf jeden Fall nachbessern und eine Lösung schaffen wo diese Funktionen bei der Installation deaktiviert sind, vor allem One Drive, MS Accounts, der Store, Updateverteilung, etc...


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es nicht schön was MS da macht, aber keiner wird gezwungen MS einzusetzen.



Das ist eben falsch.

In gewissen Bereichen der IT und nicht nur bei uns Zockern bist du voll abhängig von MS Betriebs Systemen.

Immer wieder dieses Statement zu bringen, das man ja was anderes nutzen könnte stimmt so nicht. Natürlich kann man auch Linux nutzen, und dann, dann bist du bei gewissen IT Aktionen außen vor.

Bestes Beispiel ist doch München. Die haben vor längerer Zeit ihre ganze Verwaltung auf Linux umgestellt. Meinst du sind jetzt noch Glücklich darüber, nein sind sie nicht. Sie sind fast abgeschottet vom Rest.
Und um es mal salopp zu sagen, es ist Arsch teurer als sie gedacht haben, teurer als wenn sie bei Windows geblieben wären.
Soweit zur Abhängigkeit. Und das ist nur mal ein kleines Beispiel.


----------



## Angry-Angel (24. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Eine Gratis Datenklaue... Seit solche News bekannt geworden sind ist ein möglicher Win10 Upgrade in weiiiiiiiiiite Ferne gerückt.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum Microsoft diesen ganzen Scheiss einbaut und nicht damit rechnen dass sie wieder einen Shitstorm provozieren..
> 
> ...



Wetten, dass gleich die Leute, die mit der "Gratis Datenklaue" überhaubt kein Problem haben, um die Ecke kommen, da sie alle nix zu verbergen haben?
Denen ist es völlig egal ob und von wem ein Profil über sie erstellt wird, Hauptsache es ist: Erstens, umsonst und Zweitens, neu!

Mir kommt Win 10 auch keinesfalls auf die Platte.....aber ok, ich nutze weder Fratzenbuch noch Zwitscher noch sonstwelchen Social-Media-Kram...ja, ich habe noch nicht einmal ein Smartphone*fg*, und.....ich fahre sogar noch ein analoges Auto aus '91.

*Ich bin ein Dinosaurier *


----------



## BiJay (24. August 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Und sowas wird erst ein Monat nach Release bekannt bzw. die Behörden reagieren erst dann, wenn der "Schaden schon entstanden ist"?


Behörden reagieren immer langsam, wobei in Deutschland die Verbraucherzentrale sogar relativ zeitnah vor Windows 10 gewarnt hat: https://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/windows-10---Ueberwachung-bis-zum-letzten-klick-1

Wer weiß, was nicht schon vorher passiert ist. Vielleicht haben die Behörden der Schweiz und Russland Microsoft zuerst um eine Erklärung gebeten. Da sie dann wohl keine Antwort bekamen, gehen sie dem eben selber auf die Spur.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Mir kommt Win 10 auch keinesfalls auf die Platte.....aber ok, ich nutze weder Fratzenbuch noch Zwitscher noch sonstwelchen Social-Media-Kram...ja, ich habe noch nicht einmal ein Smartphone*fg*, und.....ich fahre sogar noch ein analoges Auto aus '91.
> 
> *Ich bin ein Dinosaurier *



Du hast aber eine PS4 und spielst WOW.
Also ein paar Daten hast Du schon weiter gegeben 


Ich sehe das ganze pragmatisch.
Jeder, der hier im Netz surft gibt Daten weiter.
Ist das gut? Nee.
Aber man muss sich dem bewusst sein.


----------



## WeeFilly (24. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Behörden reagieren immer langsam, [...]



In der Tat. Mal beim Zoll gewesen?

Ich erst vor Kurzem. -.-


----------



## nibi030 (24. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ist eben falsch.
> 
> In gewissen Bereichen der IT und nicht nur bei uns Zockern bist du voll abhängig von MS Betriebs Systemen.
> 
> ...



Schwachsinn! Ich bin IT Security Systems Engineer und es gibt nicht  einen Usecase wo jemand genötigt ist auf Windows 10 zu updaten damit  etwas läuft!

Hättest du mal alles gelesen...ne ordentliche Firma  hat ne Enterprise Version und regelt alles administrativ vom AD aus, da  wird dann nichts mehr an MS, Google oder sonst wen gesendet. Vor allem  sollte
man sich viel mehr Gedanken darüber machen, was von anderen  Diensten versendet wird, da ist Google viel schlimmer, von Android will  ich erst gar nicht reden.
In IT Firmen hat man in der Regel gute  Firewalls am laufen, Checkpoint, Palo Alto, Astaro, Juniper wie auch  immer ... sitzt dort dann ein guter Admin, telefoniert kein Dienst mehr  nach Hause. Jeder der sowas
nicht einsetzt in der IT hat sowieso verloren.

Mal  ganz ehrlich, die schlimmste Sicherheitslücke ist sowieso nicht MS,  Google oder Apple sondern der Layer 8, der Depp den man von den Monitor  setzt. 

Dann noch kurz zu Limux (Linux @ Munich) ... das  scheitert nicht an Linux sondern an der Inkompetenz der Verantwortlichen  der IT! Die haben das in 15 Jahren nicht geschafft Leute einzustellen  oder
auszubilden die Ahnung haben. Bis heute wird Know How von extern  eingekauft: Bechtle & Computacenter, wenn man grundlegende IT  Strukturen auslagern muss weil man zu unfähig ist, hat das nichts
mit der Technik zu tun. 
Das  hat noch nicht einmal was im Ansatz mit der Unzulänglichkeit eines  Linux zu tun, die Mitarbeiter werden nicht geschult, die IT ist  dezentral... da weiß die linke Hand nicht was die rechte Hand tut, dann
ist  das bißchen was MUC an IT´lern noch hat, im öffentlichen Dienst,  sprich: kein Leistungsanspruch an die Mitarbeiter, viel Krankheit, keine  Weiterbildung, etc... auf dem freien Markt nicht vermittelbar. 
Ich  war oft genug vor Ort und kann das ganz gut beurteilen... Wenn die  Windows im Einsatz hätten sähe die Lage auch nicht anders aus. Wer nicht  in der Lage ist für die Stadträte Skype von nem rpm zu
installieren, ist auch nicht in der Lage ne exe auszuführen. Ich kann da echt ein Lied von singen was dort abgeht...

Solltest  du dir ernsthaft Gedanken über deine Daten machen: benutzt Wireshark in  deinem Netz und lass es mal 24 Stunden laufen


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2015)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ich hab bereits win10, alle datensammler deaktiviert und edge/cortana nicht 1 mal benutzt.
> 
> fahre bisher recht problemlos, einzig payday2 schießt sich alle heiligen zeiten aus unbekannten gründen ohne fehlermeldung ab aber sonst kann ich win10 noch nix schlechtes nachsagen.



https://www.turn-on.de/news/datenschutz-in-windows-10-microsoft-spioniert-dennoch-weiter-40858

Meine Erfolgsgeschichte zu Win 10 ist daß ich 1 WE damit verbracht habe es zu versuchen zum laufen zu kriegen, es aus unerfindlichen Gründen aber immer nur 1 x korrekt hochfuhr, mittlerweile aber wieder mit einem frischen 8.1. wunschlos glücklich bin...


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. August 2015)

Rein auf die Funktion bezogen hatte ich mit Win10 bisher keinerlei Probleme. Jedes meiner Spiele läuft problemlos, das Startmenü lässt sich super personalisieren usw. Eigentlich ist Win10 ein ziemlich geniales Windows. 
Zu verbergen habe ich selbst tatsächlich relativ wenig (wichtige Dokumente habe ich auf einem Laptop, der nie am Internet angeschlossen ist)...aber MS muss ja nun nicht unbedingt wissen, wann ich mir welchen Porno anschaue.  
Ich will auch kein Feedback an MS senden. Ich will nicht, dass MS weiß, wo ich wie surfe. Das erzähle ich meinen besten Freunden, aber doch nicht MS.

Leider wurde mir das wahre Ausmaß der Datensammlerei erst nach dem Kauf bewusst.


----------



## leckmuschel (24. August 2015)

tja, nichts ist umsonst. als wenn microsoft so gütig wäre 
ich erinnere mich aber noch an damals, als w7 kurz vor release war und MS äußerte, dass sie zusammen mit amerikanische geheimdiensten arbeiten, um einfallstore im system zu finden und zu schließen.
was wirklich dahinter steckt, wissen wir ja heute danks snowden.


----------



## nibi030 (24. August 2015)

...die gleichen Diskussionen gab es damals schon zum Release von Windows XP. Keiner ist gezwungen Windows einzusetzen oder zu updaten, keiner ist gezwungen sein PC mit einem Netzwerk zu verbinden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. August 2015)

*seufz* Hätte ich mal Windows XP behalten.

Es gibt nun jedoch auch Meldungen, dass die Windows 7, 8 und 8.1- Updates KB3075249 und KB3080149 das gleiche bewirken. Bin mir gerade also nicht sicher, ob die Häme, die hier teilweise im Thread herrscht, so angebracht ist.


----------



## Paldonhb (24. August 2015)

windows geht echt zuweit,gute alternativen müssen her


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> windows geht echt zuweit,gute alternativen müssen her



Alternativen gibt es teilweise, für Spieler allerdings eher weniger.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (24. August 2015)

Es gibt top alternativen. Das problem ist nur das die game devs kein bock drauf haben. Zum glück treibt aber valve mit steam das ganze voran. Der witz ist von valve hätte ich es als letztes erwartet...


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2015)

Naja warte mal Steam-OS ab....


----------



## nibi030 (24. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja warte mal Steam-OS ab....



SteamOS gibt es schon und wird sich nicht durchsetzen... Kein Entwickler hat bock für mehrere API´s zu entwickeln. SteamOS ist auch nur ein Linux Fork, für die Streaming Geschichte ganz nice,
aber es wird niemals DX ablösen, auch Steam wird Entwickler nicht zwingen können die API zu ändern.Sie werden halt ihre eigenen paar Spiele auf SteamOS bringen und eventuell noch das
eine oder andere durch nen wrapper jagen damit es unter Linux läuft. 

Bei Gaming wird sich nichts ändern, außer die Versionierung der DX Schnittstelle...oder man holt sich eben ne Konsole.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> SteamOS gibt es schon und wird sich nicht durchsetzen... Kein Entwickler hat bock für mehrere API´s zu entwickeln. SteamOS ist auch nur ein Linux Fork, für die Streaming Geschichte ganz nice,
> aber es wird niemals DX ablösen, auch Steam wird Entwickler nicht zwingen können die API zu ändern.Sie werden halt ihre eigenen paar Spiele auf SteamOS bringen und eventuell noch das
> eine oder andere durch nen wrapper jagen damit es unter Linux läuft.
> 
> Bei Gaming wird sich nichts ändern, außer die Versionierung der DX Schnittstelle...oder man holt sich eben ne Konsole.



Welche ja im Bezug auf Datenschutz viel besser sein??


----------



## Batze (24. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> SteamOS gibt es schon und wird sich nicht durchsetzen... Kein Entwickler hat bock für mehrere API´s zu entwickeln. SteamOS ist auch nur ein Linux Fork, für die Streaming Geschichte ganz nice,
> aber es wird niemals DX ablösen, auch Steam wird Entwickler nicht zwingen können die API zu ändern.Sie werden halt ihre eigenen paar Spiele auf SteamOS bringen und eventuell noch das
> eine oder andere durch nen wrapper jagen damit es unter Linux läuft.
> 
> Bei Gaming wird sich nichts ändern, außer die Versionierung der DX Schnittstelle...oder man holt sich eben ne Konsole.



Da muss ich dir Recht geben.
Diese ganzen Steam OS Jünger werden da verblendet.

Außerdem ist es alles eine rein Geschäftliche Sache. Keiner der Großen Entwickler stellt massig mehr Personal ein um mal ein paar Linux Typen das Gaming zu zeigen. Wer davon träumt, der darf weiter träumen.
Steam OS ist auch von Valve nichts anderes als noch mehr User an seine Plattform zu binden. Dagegen gibt es ja nichts zu sagen. Aber einen Fortschritt wird es da nicht geben.


----------



## nibi030 (24. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Welche ja im Bezug auf Datenschutz viel besser sein??



entschuldige, aber der Satz macht keinen Sinn. Wie meinen?


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> entschuldige, aber der Satz macht keinen Sinn. Wie meinen?




Es geht hier doch hauptsächlich um Datenschutz.
Oder bin ich falsch gewickelt?
Also wenn man sich aus purer Angst kein Win10 holt, dann sollte man sich bei Konsolen auch keine Illusionen machen.
Da werden sicherlich auch genug Daten hinterlegt.


----------



## Orzhov (24. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Ich bin IT Security Systems Engineer und es gibt nicht  einen Usecase wo jemand genötigt ist auf Windows 10 zu updaten damit  etwas läuft!
> 
> Hättest du mal alles gelesen...ne ordentliche Firma  hat ne Enterprise Version und regelt alles administrativ vom AD aus, da  wird dann nichts mehr an MS, Google oder sonst wen gesendet. Vor allem  sollte
> man sich viel mehr Gedanken darüber machen, was von anderen  Diensten versendet wird, da ist Google viel schlimmer, von Android will  ich erst gar nicht reden.
> ...



Du kannst jedoch nicht von einem Privatanwender den gleichen Kenntnisstand erwarten wie jemanden der sein Geld im IT-Bereich verdient. Dieser Zustand ist in der Realität einfach nicht gegeben.


----------



## nibi030 (24. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Du kannst jedoch nicht von einem Privatanwender den gleichen Kenntnisstand erwarten wie jemanden der sein Geld im IT-Bereich verdient. Dieser Zustand ist in der Realität einfach nicht gegeben.



Tue ich auch nicht, ist auch bei einem privaten Anwender nicht von nöten... Er wird ja von MS nicht gezwungen ein OS Upgrade auf Windows 10 zu machen. Vor allem macht es keinen Unterschied ob jetzt MS mithört, bei einer Google oder Bing Suche ein Profil von dir angelegt wird, oder was auch immer Daten sammelt und nach Hause telefoniert. Die einzige rationale Konsequenz für diejenigen die ihre Daten wirklich schützen wollen, ist offline zu gehen... kein PC, keine Konsole, kein Smart TV, keine anderen Geräte die ins Netz gehen und erst Recht kein Android, IOS oder Windows Phone... alles andere ist Augenwischerei...was bringt es MS den Saft abzudrehen was deine Daten angeht, wenn die anderen dutzende Dienste weiterhin fröhlich von und mit deinen Daten Leben?!

Jeder der online ist sollte sich dessen bewusst sein, man kann das ganze etwas eindämmen mit viel Know How...aber auch das ist keine Sicherheit.


----------



## Angry-Angel (24. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Welche ja im Bezug auf Datenschutz viel besser sein??



Naja....Auf der Konsole(n), (jedenfalls auf meinen), sind *nur* Spiele.
Die Registrierung lief über ne 1x-Email-Addi, (Zwar mit meinen echten Daten, und da auch nur das Allernötigste, jedoch wird diese Mail-Adresse von nichts anderem benutzt).
Des Weiteren sind meine Konsolen zu 99% offline und verbinden sich ausschließlich auf meinen Wunsch mit dem Internet.

Insofern ist alles im Grünen für mich.


----------



## Orzhov (24. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Tue ich auch nicht, ist auch bei einem privaten Anwender nicht von nöten... Er wird ja von MS nicht gezwungen ein OS Upgrade auf Windows 10 zu machen. Vor allem macht es keinen Unterschied ob jetzt MS mithört, bei einer Google oder Bing Suche ein Profil von dir angelegt wird, oder was auch immer Daten sammelt und nach Hause telefoniert. Die einzige rationale Konsequenz für diejenigen die ihre Daten wirklich schützen wollen, ist offline zu gehen... kein PC, keine Konsole, kein Smart TV, keine anderen Geräte die ins Netz gehen und erst Recht kein Android, IOS oder Windows Phone... alles andere ist Augenwischerei...was bringt es MS den Saft abzudrehen was deine Daten angeht, wenn die anderen dutzende Dienste weiterhin fröhlich von und mit deinen Daten Leben?!



In der Theorie gebe ich dir recht. Das dieser Ansatz jedoch absolut unrealistisch ist und in der Form nicht flächendeckend passieren wird, sollte jedoch auch nahliegend sein. Mögliche Lösungsansätze liegen jedoch zwischen diesen Extremen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Rein auf die Funktion bezogen hatte ich mit Win10 bisher keinerlei Probleme. Jedes meiner Spiele läuft problemlos, das Startmenü lässt sich super personalisieren usw. Eigentlich ist Win10 ein ziemlich geniales Windows.
> Zu verbergen habe ich selbst tatsächlich relativ wenig (wichtige Dokumente habe ich auf einem Laptop, der nie am Internet angeschlossen ist)...aber MS muss ja nun nicht unbedingt wissen, wann ich mir welchen Porno anschaue.
> Ich will auch kein Feedback an MS senden. Ich will nicht, dass MS weiß, wo ich wie surfe. Das erzähle ich meinen besten Freunden, aber doch nicht MS.
> 
> Leider wurde mir das wahre Ausmaß der Datensammlerei erst nach dem Kauf bewusst.



Stimmt. Das System an sich läuft wirklich prima. Ziemlich rund schon zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt. Mit dieser Datensammelei machen sie sich aber alles wieder kaputt.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja warte mal Steam-OS ab....



Was willst du damit sagen? 
SteamOS ist nix anderes wie Linux nur mit einem SteamOverlay.



nibi030 schrieb:


> SteamOS gibt es schon und wird sich nicht durchsetzen... Kein Entwickler hat bock für mehrere API´s zu entwickeln. SteamOS ist auch nur ein Linux Fork, für die Streaming Geschichte ganz nice,
> aber es wird niemals DX ablösen, auch Steam wird Entwickler nicht zwingen können die API zu ändern.Sie werden halt ihre eigenen paar Spiele auf SteamOS bringen und eventuell noch das
> eine oder andere durch nen wrapper jagen damit es unter Linux läuft.
> 
> Bei Gaming wird sich nichts ändern, außer die Versionierung der DX Schnittstelle...oder man holt sich eben ne Konsole.



Niemand spricht auch davon dass SteamOS der Windows Killer schlechthin werden soll oder DirectX ab sofort zu zittern hat.
Fakt ist aber dass Vulkan eine kostenlose Alternative werden wird und dafür wird letzten endes nicht mal Linux/SteamOS gebraucht.

SteamOS ist in erster Linie eine angepasste Linux Version damit Valve ihre Visionen ohne Microsoft umsetzen kann und die ganzen Steam Machines ein optimiertes Overlay bekommen.

Und mit Sätzen wie "Das wird sich nicht durchsetzen" wäre ich an deiner Stelle sehr vorsichtig. Vor einigen Jahren hat man noch die Linux User ausgelacht und ständig prophezeit
dass dieses Betriebssystem niemals geeignet für Spiele sei.
Wo sind wir heute? Die wichtigsten Unternehmen unterstützen Linux mit Treiber und Software wie noch nie zuvor.

Sag niemals nie. 

Microsoft ist nur so mächtig weil man bis dato (vor allem was Games an angeht) von ihnen abhängig war. Mit SteamOS ist eine kostenlose und gleichstarke Alternative aufgetaucht.

Der Kunde entscheidet am Ende wie erfolgreich die Betriebsysteme/APIs werden. Wenn genügend Vorteile vorhanden sind dann wird der bessere auf lange Sicht "gewinnen".


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. August 2015)

@doomkeeper
Und trotzdem ist MS immernoch Marktführer. Und auf dessen Basis (Windoof, DirectX) wird nunmal primär entwickelt. Die wenigsten Entwickler lassen sich auf die schönen Alternativen ein. 

Die Alternative ist da, absolut korrekt. Aber es ging nibi030 wohl eher um folgendes: Diese Alternativen werden sich nicht oder nur sehr, sehr schwer durchsetzen können. Solange MS weiterhin eine so starke Marktführerposition hat, wird es immer Alternativen geben, die aber von den wenigsten Entwicklern supportet werden. Schon allein aus Kostengründen. Was bringt es denn, für Linux zu entwickeln, wenn nur 2 von 10 Anwender dieses System nutzen (um es mal stark vereinfacht auszudrücken)? Quasi nichts. 

Für was der Kunde sich entschieden hat, hat doch schon der starke Start von Win10 gezeigt. Was man von dem OS und MS hält, ist dabei zweitrangig.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> @doomkeeper
> Und trotzdem ist MS immernoch Marktführer. Und auf dessen Basis (Windoof, DirectX) wird nunmal primär entwickelt. Die wenigsten Entwickler lassen sich auf die schönen Alternativen ein.
> 
> Die Alternative ist da, absolut korrekt. Aber es ging nibi030 wohl eher um folgendes: Diese Alternativen werden sich nicht oder nur sehr, sehr schwer durchsetzen können. Solange MS weiterhin eine so starke Marktführerposition hat, wird es immer Alternativen geben, die aber von den wenigsten Entwicklern supportet werden. Schon allein aus Kostengründen. Was bringt es denn, für Linux zu entwickeln, wenn nur 2 von 10 Anwender dieses System nutzen (um es mal stark vereinfacht auszudrücken)? Quasi nichts.



SteamOS wird schon heute sehr stark unterstützt und es ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Marktanteil der Linux User steigen wird.
Ihr wollt doch hier nicht wirklich einen Markt vergleichen der über ein zig Jahre gefördert wurde VS Linux/SteamOS der erst jetzt an den Start geht?

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht das Argument das diese Alternative nicht genutzt wird... Warum werden dann Spiele wie Metro Last Light und Witcher 3 für SteamOS entwickelt? 

SteamOS wird insofern attraktiv für die Branche werden weil es kostenlos ist, niemand mehr and DirectX gebunden ist, dort jeder seinen eigenen Store betreiben können wird und eine kostenlose API Namens Vulkan die genau so
wie DirectX12 funktioniert (nur ohne jeglichen anderen Balast den eine Windows OS mit sich trägt)

Wenn SteamOS/Linux in der aktuellen bzw.zukünftigen Form keinerlei Vorteile hätte dann würde die Branche nicht auf diese Alternative reagieren. Da sie es tut, gibt es wohl genügend Vorteile um hier Mühe und Geld zu investieren.

Oder nicht?



> Für was der Kunde sich entschieden hat, hat doch schon der starke Start  von Win10 gezeigt. Was man von dem OS und MS hält, ist dabei  zweitrangig.



Der Kunde hat sich hier erstmal überiwegend nur für eine Gratis Aktion entschieden um später kein Geld zahlen zu müssen. 

Naja SteamOS soll ja auch nur eine SpieleOS werden und dementsprechend wird SteamOS überwiegend womöglich bei fast allen immer neben einem Windows existieren.
Nur weil jemand Windows 7/8/10 benutzt heißt es ja nicht automatisch dass sie kein SteamOS zusätzlich auf eine andere Platte installieren.

Windows als OS ist immer noch eine notwendige Software die man installieren muss wenn man einen PC hat - daran wird sich nie etwas ändern und niemand anderes hat hier etwas behauptet.

Es ist eine Ergänzung zum Markt um den Spielesektor zu verbessern.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch hier nicht wirklich einen Markt vergleichen der über ein zig Jahre gefördert wurde VS Linux/SteamOS der erst jetzt an den Start geht?


a) Linux gibt es nicht erst seit gestern
b) AAA Titel, die nativ unter Windows laufen, gibt es nicht erst seit gestern. (zB die Quake und die Unreal Serie).



> ... und eine kostenlose API Namens Vulkan ...


... quasi genauso wie OpenGL ... 



> Der Kunde hat sich hier erstmal überiwegend nur für eine Gratis Aktion entschieden um später kein Geld zahlen zu müssen.


Wenn "gratis" das einzig relevante Argument wäre, wäre der Kunde allerdings schon längst bei Linux gelandet.



> Naja SteamOS soll ja auch nur eine SpieleOS werden und dementsprechend wird SteamOS überwiegend womöglich bei fast allen immer neben einem Windows existieren.


Solange Steam OS/Linux keinen *Mehr*wert bietet, sehe ich keinen Grund zum Wechsel. Erst recht habe ich keinen Bock darauf, für das Spielen eines bestimmten Spiels erstmal den Rechner ins andere System booten zu müssen.


----------



## Batze (25. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Linux gibt es nicht erst seit gestern
> b) AAA Titel, die nativ unter Windows laufen, gibt es nicht erst seit gestern. (zB die Quake und die Unreal Serie).
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus. Aber diese Steam Boys glauben, hui schau der Gabe ist da jetzt ändert sich alles wo 20 Jahre lang nicht wirklich was passiert ist.
Das da was gemacht wird ist ja alles schön, aber wirklich was ändern wird es nicht.


----------



## nibi030 (25. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen?
> SteamOS ist nix anderes wie Linux nur mit einem SteamOverlay.
> 
> 
> ...



OpenGL konnte sich noch nicht einmal Ende der 90er durchsetzen, als DX bei weitem noch nicht so weit war... warum sollte sich das mit dem Nachfolger Vulkan auch nur im Ansatz ändern?!
AMD hat mit großen tam tam Mantle eingeführt und knapp 24 Monate später abgekündigt...

Das was du über Linux schreibst ist Mumpitz, schon vor 10 Jahren hatte Linux auf dem Servermarkt eine Verteilung von jenseits der 50% ... ich arbeite seit 20 Jahren mit Unioxiden Derivaten
und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das man jemals vom Sterben eines Linux gesprochen hätte... Linux macht halt einfach für 75% Heimanwender recht wenig Sinn. Auch was Spiele auf
Linux angeht hat sich die Lage in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht geändert oder kannst du mir einen triple A Titel nennen der zeitnah nach dem Release auf Linux kam?!

Auf Linux kommen die Spiele auch jetzt nur weil Sie zuerst auf OSX kamen und schon in OpenGL geschrieben / umgeschrieben oder gewrapped wurden...erst danach kamen die Titel auf 
Linux... Alle Valve Titel die jetzt auf Linux kamen, gab es zuerst auf OSX.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher und würde glatt ein Jahresgehalt verwetten und behaupten, dass sich auch in den kommenden 10 Jahren der Markt nicht drastisch verändert wird. Man darf nicht 
vergessen das zb. Vulkan oder Mantle ne Klasse Low Level API sind... Low Level aber auch nur für die Hardwareanbindung.. für die Entwicklung ist es aber absolutes High Level. Die Entwickler
werden jetzt mit DX12 schon massiv überfordert sein und ca 24 Monate brauchen um die Technik in den Griff zu bekommen, da wird es sich kein Studio leisten die gleichen Ressourcen noch
einmal für ne andere API zu verbraten...zumal das auch keinen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil hätte, diese Entwicklerteams könnten massig DLC´s generieren. Kein Studio wird das machen, weil es auch
einfach Nonsens ist..

Versteht mich nicht falsch... ich setze so ziemlich alles auf dem Markt ein was es gibt, Windows, OSX, BSD, Linux, Solaris, etc... ich arbeite recht viel damit und würde weder den einen verteufeln noch
den anderen bevorzugen. Auch ich freue mich immer wieder über neue Techniken und fand seinerzeit OpenGL deutlich performanten als DX7 oder 8 ... aber was solls, das was MS, Nvidia und AMD leisten
ist genial und es wäre Unsinn eine tolle Technik anderweitig zu kanabalisieren...


----------



## MrWoozy (25. August 2015)

Nur mal so am Rande .. Warum gibt es hier keine News zu KB3075249 und KB3080149 wenn man schon die Sammelwut von Win10 kritisiert?


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Linux gibt es nicht erst seit gestern
> b) AAA Titel, die nativ unter Windows laufen, gibt es nicht erst seit gestern. (zB die Quake und die Unreal Serie)


Das ändert doch nix daran dass die Massenkompabilität erst seit knapp einem Jahr erreicht wurde.



> ... quasi genauso wie OpenGL ...


 Und was willst du damit sagen?
Wichtig ist was aus OpenGL wird/geworden ist und welche Unternehmen diese API unterstützen werden.



> Wenn "gratis" das einzig relevante Argument wäre, wäre der Kunde allerdings schon längst bei Linux gelandet.


Sag ich ja. Das große Gaming für Linux hat sich erst seit knapp einem über einem Jahr entwickelt und Steam Machines/SteamOS sind noch nicht mal 
Version 1.0 bzw. auf dem Markt.

Deswegen schreibe ich doch dass man hier fairerweise ein paar Jahre vergehen lassen muss um ein Fazit zu ziehen. 



> Solange Steam OS/Linux keinen *Mehr*wert bietet, sehe ich keinen Grund zum Wechsel. Erst recht habe ich keinen Bock darauf, für das Spielen eines bestimmten Spiels erstmal den Rechner ins andere System booten zu müssen.



Abwarten und Tee trinken. 
Vulkan soll u.a. unter Linux performanter sein und die API funktioniert völlig unabhängig von der OS Version, nicht wie bei Microsoft.

Somit hättest du schon 2 Vorteile gegenüber Microsoft bzw. sogar 3.
Mehr leistung, kostenlos und bist nicht gezwungen ein ganzes Betriebssystem zu ändern nur um neueste Grafik zu bewundern.

Inwiefern jemand Lust hat ins andere System zu booten muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Fakt ist aber dass diese Alternative vorhanden ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> OpenGL konnte sich noch nicht einmal Ende der 90er durchsetzen, als DX bei weitem noch nicht so weit war... warum sollte sich das mit dem Nachfolger Vulkan auch nur im Ansatz ändern?!
> AMD hat mit großen tam tam Mantle eingeführt und knapp 24 Monate später abgekündigt...



Warten wir doch einfach die ersten Games mit Vulkan ab und dann sehen wir ja wie beliebt die neue API wird 
Viele Dinge aus Mantle wurden ja jetzt in Vulkan eingefügt und somit war Mantle nicht umsonst entwickelt worden.



> Das was du über Linux schreibst ist Mumpitz, schon vor 10 Jahren hatte Linux auf dem Servermarkt eine Verteilung von jenseits der 50% ... ich arbeite seit 20 Jahren mit Unioxiden Derivaten
> und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das man jemals vom Sterben eines Linux gesprochen hätte... Linux macht halt einfach für 75% Heimanwender recht wenig Sinn. Auch was Spiele auf
> Linux angeht hat sich die Lage in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht geändert oder kannst du mir einen triple A Titel nennen der zeitnah nach dem Release auf Linux kam?!



Ohne nachzuschauen würde ich sofort auf Witcher 3 tippen. Bei allen anderen Spielen müsste ich nachschauen und dafür habe ich jetzt keine Zeit ^^
Es ist aber auch ein wenig unfair hier so kritisch auf SteamOS zu schauen wenn das Betriebssystem noch nicht mal die Version 1.0 erreicht hat und somit gar nicht
für die Massen freigeschaltet ist. 

Fakt ist aber dass seeeeeehr viele Spiele für SteamOS nachträglich umgesetzt wurden. Schauen wir die nächsten 2 - 3 Jährchen an wie diese Entwicklung weitergeht.



> Auf Linux kommen die Spiele auch jetzt nur weil Sie zuerst auf OSX kamen und schon in OpenGL geschrieben / umgeschrieben oder gewrapped wurden...erst danach kamen die Titel auf
> Linux... Alle Valve Titel die jetzt auf Linux kamen, gab es zuerst auf OSX.



Ist doch völlig egal in welcher Reihenfolge das geschieht/geschah. Wichtig ist doch nur dass Linux sich zu einer guten und kostenlosen/gleichstarken Alternative entwickelt und mehr nicht.



> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher und würde glatt ein Jahresgehalt verwetten und behaupten, dass sich auch in den kommenden 10 Jahren der Markt nicht drastisch verändert wird. Man darf nicht
> vergessen das zb. Vulkan oder Mantle ne Klasse Low Level API sind... Low Level aber auch nur für die Hardwareanbindung.. für die Entwicklung ist es aber absolutes High Level. Die Entwickler
> werden jetzt mit DX12 schon massiv überfordert sein und ca 24 Monate brauchen um die Technik in den Griff zu bekommen, da wird es sich kein Studio leisten die gleichen Ressourcen noch
> einmal für ne andere API zu verbraten...zumal das auch keinen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil hätte, diese Entwicklerteams könnten massig DLC´s generieren. Kein Studio wird das machen, weil es auch
> einfach Nonsens ist..


So denkt der Pessimist.

Der Optimist in mir denkt: Es braucht nur das ein oder andere Vulkan Spiel um die Entwickler anzufixen dass sich dieser Umstieg lohnt.
Du redest von Kosten? Hier hast du bei Linux den Vorteil dass es rein gar nix kostet und die API sogar vom Entwickler selber an das eigene Spiel angepasst werden kann.

Valve hat früher sogar noch angekündigt dass jeder Entwickler einen eigenen Store in SteamOS betreiben können wird.... Was sie damit gemeint haben und wie die Entwickler drauf reagieren werden
müssen wir abwarten. Die Vergangenheit hat aber gezeigt dass viele bereit sind auf Valves Ideen aufzuspringen auch wenn es riskant ist.



> Versteht mich nicht falsch... ich setze so ziemlich alles auf dem Markt ein was es gibt, Windows, OSX, BSD, Linux, Solaris, etc... ich arbeite recht viel damit und würde weder den einen verteufeln noch
> den anderen bevorzugen. Auch ich freue mich immer wieder über neue Techniken und fand seinerzeit OpenGL deutlich performanten als DX7 oder 8 ... aber was solls, das was MS, Nvidia und AMD leisten
> ist genial und es wäre Unsinn eine tolle Technik anderweitig zu kanabalisieren...



Komisch dass Nvidia, AMD und Intel guten Support für Vulkan/SteamOS bieten wollen 
Ergo: Es gibt genug Unternehmen die nicht mehr an Microsoft gebunden sein möchten sonst hätten wir aktuell nicht diese Entwicklung die wir haben. Logisch oder?

Man muss einfach nur fair sein und dieser Geschichte paar Jahre Zeit geben


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ändert doch nix daran dass die Massenkompabilität erst seit knapp einem Jahr erreicht wurde.


... was eine ganz andere Behauptung ist als _"Linux/SteamOS der erst jetzt an den Start geht"_.



> Und was willst du damit sagen?


Wenn ich mich - wie eigentlich leicht ersichtlich - auf dein Argument 





> ... und eine kostenlose API Namens Vulkan ...


bezihe, dann könnte ich damit möglicherweise unter Umständen vielleicht darauf hinweisen wollen, daß das ebenso für das Jahrzehnte alte OpenGL gilt. 
Wer also Spiele mit umsonstener Grafikschnittstelle für Linux veröffentlichen hätte wollen, hätte das eben schon seit Jahrzehnten machen können. Daß es jetzt Vulkan ebenso kostenlos gibt, ist daher kein schlüssiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal.



> Sag ich ja. Das große Gaming für Linux hat sich erst seit knapp einem über einem Jahr entwickelt und Steam Machines/SteamOS sind noch nicht mal
> Version 1.0 bzw. auf dem Markt.
> 
> Deswegen schreibe ich doch dass man hier fairerweise ein paar Jahre vergehen lassen muss um ein Fazit zu ziehen.


Was aber jetzt nichts mehr mit dem Argument _"Die haben sich Win 10 nur installiert, weil es später Geld kostet" _zu tun hat ...



> Vulkan soll u.a. unter Linux performanter sein und die API funktioniert völlig unabhängig von der OS Version, nicht wie bei Microsoft.
> 
> Somit hättest du schon 2 Vorteile gegenüber Microsoft bzw. sogar 3.


"soll" 

OpenGL läuft ebenfalls unter Win und Linux - und wo war jetzt gleich der dritte "Vorteil"?


----------



## nibi030 (25. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Warten wir doch einfach die ersten Games mit Vulkan ab und dann sehen wir ja wie beliebt die neue API wird
> Viele Dinge aus Mantle wurden ja jetzt in Vulkan eingefügt und somit war Mantle nicht umsonst entwickelt worden.
> 
> 
> ...



dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Ja ich bin pessimistisch, einfach aus Erfahrung. Aber vlt hast du ja Recht und die Entwickler lassen sich überzeugen.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... was eine ganz andere Behauptung ist als _"Linux/SteamOS der erst jetzt an den Start geht"_.


Du weißt ganz genau was damit gemeint war.

Vor SteamOS war nämlich Linux Gaming eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden und die Kompatibilität zu den Games war schrecklich.
Wenn du jetzt jedes Wort auf die Goldwaaage legen möchtest dann von mir aus 



> Wenn ich mich - wie eigentlich leicht ersichtlich - auf dein Argument bezihe, dann könnte ich damit möglicherweise unter Umständen vielleicht darauf hinweisen wollen, daß das ebenso für das Jahrzehnte alte OpenGL gilt.
> Wer also Spiele mit umsonstener Grafikschnittstelle für Linux veröffentlichen hätte wollen, hätte das eben schon seit Jahrzehnten machen können. Daß es jetzt Vulkan ebenso kostenlos gibt, ist daher kein schlüssiges Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


id software haben es z.b. immer gemacht und tun es immer noch.

OpenGL & Familie ist eine unglaublich wichtige Platform, lediglich auf dem PC hatte sie irgendwann das Wettrennen gegen DirectX (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) verloren.
Ergo: Wurde diese API mit der Zeit nicht mehr supportet und dementsprechend *musste* DirectX unterstützt werden.

An Vulkan sieht man aber deutlich dass das Interesse an einer anderen API sehr wohl vorhanden ist.



> Was aber jetzt nichts mehr mit dem Argument _"Die haben sich Win 10 nur installiert, weil es später Geld kostet" _zu tun hat ...


Windows als Betriebssystem hat eben auch außerhalb vom Gaming seine Daseinsberechtigung.



> "soll"


Schon 2012 hat man hierzu erfolgreiche Tests durchgeführt
Valve: Left 4 Dead 2 läuft unter Linux schneller | heise open

Die Warscheinlichkeit ist groß dass SteamOS auf lange Sicht eine bessere Leistung erzielen könnte weil das Betriebssystem schlank und einfach gehalten wird -> nur fürs Gaming.



> OpenGL läuft ebenfalls unter Win und Linux - und wo war jetzt gleich der dritte "Vorteil"?


Siehe oben.

Mit besonderer Optimierung läuft sie unter Linux sogar schneller.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Warscheinlichkeit ist groß dass SteamOS auf lange Sicht eine bessere Leistung erzielen könnte weil das Betriebssystem schlank und einfach gehalten wird -> nur fürs Gaming.


SteamOS ist uninteressant.  Für's Gaming allein hole ich mir kein zweites OS ins Haus, auch wenn's kostenlos ist.

Ich vermute mal, die meisten werden es ähnlich sehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein PC bei den wenigstens ein reines Gaming-Gerät ist, wodurch SteamOS für die Masse in die Bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt. Für Enthusiasten ist es natürlich interessant.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. August 2015)

Vulkan API wird, im Gegensatz zur OpenGL, von den großen Spieleentwicklern, die eine eigene Spiele-Engine entwickeln, von Grund auf mitentwickelt. Was bedeutet, dass die Spiele-Engines von denen am Ende gut für Vulkan API (oder auch andersum) optimiert ist. Die entsprechende Spieleentwicklern bzw. Entwicklern von Spieleengines haben schon den Vulkan-Support offiziell gemacht.
Und außerdem ist die Vulkan API eher eine Low-Level-API. OpenGL ist hingegen eine High-Level-API. Das ist das selbe wie DX12 (Low Level) zu DX11 (High-Level).


----------



## doomkeeper (25. August 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> SteamOS ist uninteressant.


Du sprichst hier aber nur von dir denn die Branche ist da komplett anderer Meinung 



> Für's Gaming allein hole ich mir kein zweites OS ins Haus, auch wenn's kostenlos ist.


Hab ich ja bereits oben geschrieben. Jeder kann für sich selber entscheiden ob er diese Alternative nutzen möchte oder nicht.
Spätestens wenn SteamOS + Vulkan eine bessere Spieleleistung zaubern können, werden auch SteamOS Desinteressierte User die ganzen Benchmarks genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.



> Ich vermute mal, die meisten werden es ähnlich sehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein PC bei den wenigstens ein reines Gaming-Gerät ist, wodurch SteamOS für die Masse in die Bedeutungslosigkeit versinkt. Für Enthusiasten ist es natürlich interessant.



Das ist eben deine Einstellung zu diesem Thema und du kannst hier einzig und allein für dich sprechen.

Primär ist SteamOS erstmal eine OS für die SteamMachines damit diese Käufer sofort loslegen können.
Sekundär ist dieses Betriebssystem natürlich erstmal für Enthusiasten die diese Entwicklung interessant finden ggf. unterstützen möchten.

Jede Entwicklung fängt mal klein an und auch SteamOS wird irgendwann für 08/15 Gamer interessant werden wenn Vulkan und Linux über Jahre hinweg optimiert werden.
Eine schnellere OS/API zu entwickeln ist keine Zauberei. Es müssen alle nur gemeinsam anpacken und dann wird das eine interessante Entwicklung über die nächsten Jahre 

Verstehe nicht warum man die Fakten übersieht und so pessimistisch ist 
Support wurde von allen möglichen Seiten bereits bestätigt und jetzt heißt es lediglich abwarten was Nvidia, AMD, Valve, Intel, Epic & Co. aus dieser Geschichte zaubern können.

Ich freue mich ja ganz besonders wieder auf den Hardware Sound den Microsoft über Jahre hinweg quasi eliminiert hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du sprichst hier aber nur von dir denn die Branche ist da komplett anderer Meinung
> 
> 
> Hab ich ja bereits oben geschrieben. Jeder kann für sich selber entscheiden ob er diese Alternative nutzen möchte oder nicht.
> ...



Steam Maschines waren sowieso ein totaler Schuss in den Ofen, sorry. 
Valve hätte hierbei besser daran getan, die Entwicklung dieser Dinger in die eigene Hand zu nehmen. Stattdessen sind es einfach nur irgendwelche PCs von Drittherstellern, die teurer als normal sind und auf denen das Steam-Logo zu sehen ist. Was sich Valve dabei gedacht hat, ist mir schleierhaft. Denn diese Dinger konnte man schon vorher als Komplett-PC oder in Eigenbau erwerben. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man SteamOS auf jedem x-beliebigen PC (da auch die Steam Machines nichts anderes als schlichte, einfache PCs sind) installieren kann. 

SteamOS hat als OS einfach keinen Mehrwert. Ich spreche hier nicht nur rein für mich. Ich kenne genug Leute, die es genauso oder zumindest ähnlich sehen, wie ich. 
Ein Betriebssystem muss nicht nur Gamer ansprechen. Das vergisst du offensichtlich. Klar muss es auch für Gamer interessant sein. Aber vor allem muss ein Betriebssystem noch mehr können. Und wenn SteamOS das nicht kann (kann ich jetzt hierbei nicht beurteilen) und "nur" ein reines Gaming-OS ist, dann ist es schlicht uninteressant für die Masse und nur interessant für Gamer, die sich einen REINEN Gaming-PC bauen wollen. Und das sind die wenigsten, gemessen an der Masse der Endnutzer. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Es ist richtig, dass für Vulkan + Linux/SteamOS Support betrieben wird. Das ist ja auch gut so, dass es Alternativen gibt. Aber das war doch überhaupt nicht die Frage.  Die Frage war: Wird es sich gegen Windows und MS durchsetzen können? Das wage ich mal ganz stark zu bezweifeln. Es wird nunmal primär für das entwickelt, was verbreiteter ist. Und das ist nunmal MS mit Windows. Alternative hin oder her. 

Fakten übersehe ich mit Sicherheit also nicht.  Ich bin auch nicht pessimistisch. Ich sehe die Sache nur ein wenig realistischer als du, der du ja bekanntlich ein großer Valve-Fan bist. (Und nein, das war keine Beleidigung oder Angriff, sondern schlicht die Wahrheit ^^)


----------



## LOX-TT (26. August 2015)

da ich eh nicht vorhabe mich in absehbarer Zukunft von Windows 7 zu trennen kann ich die Entwicklung sehr gelassen betrachten


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2015)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Vulkan API wird, im Gegensatz zur OpenGL, von den großen Spieleentwicklern, die eine eigene Spiele-Engine entwickeln, von Grund auf mitentwickelt. Was bedeutet, dass die Spiele-Engines von denen am Ende gut für Vulkan API (oder auch andersum) optimiert ist. Die entsprechende Spieleentwicklern bzw. Entwicklern von Spieleengines haben schon den Vulkan-Support offiziell gemacht.
> Und außerdem ist die Vulkan API eher eine Low-Level-API. OpenGL ist hingegen eine High-Level-API. Das ist das selbe wie DX12 (Low Level) zu DX11 (High-Level).



Ganz genau so sieht es aus.

Und noch hier als Zusatz: Vulkan/OpenGL ist in der Hinsicht so gut weil jeder Entwickler an der API rumschrauben kann die er in seinem Spiel verwenden möchte.
Die Entwicklung ist also flexibel und niemand ist per se an eine bestimmte Version gebunden.

So weit ich richtig informiert bin wird lediglich immer die Grafikkarte der störende Faktor sein wenn es um neueste Features geht. Das liegt aber in der Natur der Sache dass die neueste Hardware
die neuesten Effekte zaubern kann - der Vorteil ist hier aber dass man nicht noch zusätzlich an eine neue (kostenpflichtige) Software gebunden ist und alles per Update funktioniert.

Es wird immer die Version von OpenGL/Vulkan funktionieren die die Hardware darstellen kann. Für jede neuere Version wird kein neues OS benötigt wie es bei Windows der Fall ist


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Steam Maschines waren sowieso ein totaler Schuss in den Ofen, sorry.
> Valve hätte hierbei besser daran getan, die Entwicklung dieser Dinger in die eigene Hand zu nehmen. Stattdessen sind es einfach nur irgendwelche PCs von Drittherstellern, die teurer als normal sind und auf denen das Steam-Logo zu sehen ist. Was sich Valve dabei gedacht hat, ist mir schleierhaft. Denn diese Dinger konnte man schon vorher als Komplett-PC oder in Eigenbau erwerben. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man SteamOS auf jedem x-beliebigen PC (da auch die Steam Machines nichts anderes als schlichte, einfache PCs sind) installieren kann.


Mit Steam Machines möchte man Spieler anlocken die bis dato nix mit dem PC, geschweige denn mit Steam zu tun hatten. Diejenigen die einen Rechner haben bzw. einen Steam Account besitzen, gehören bei den Steam Machines nicht mal zur Zielgruppe weil man bereits ein Kunde von Steam ist 

Und ich glaube ich muss nix zum Konsumverhalten beitragen wenn es darum geht dass sich die Leute jede Art von überteuerte Produkte kaufen nur weil es hier und da mehr Komfort bietet.
Bei dir lese ich heraus dass du anscheinend davon ausgegangen bist dass Steam Machines etwas besonderes werden sollten... naja.. selber schuld?

Es war von anfang an von mini-PCs die Rede und für Leute die noch keinen PC oder Steam nutzen. Alles weitere erklärt dir Gabe persönlich 
CEO Gabe Newell explains why Valve created Steam Machines | GamesBeat | Games | by Dean Takahashi


> SteamOS hat als OS einfach keinen Mehrwert. Ich spreche hier nicht nur rein für mich. Ich kenne genug Leute, die es genauso oder zumindest ähnlich sehen, wie ich.
> Ein Betriebssystem muss nicht nur Gamer ansprechen. Das vergisst du offensichtlich. Klar muss es auch für Gamer interessant sein. Aber vor allem muss ein Betriebssystem noch mehr können. Und wenn SteamOS das nicht kann (kann ich jetzt hierbei nicht beurteilen) und "nur" ein reines Gaming-OS ist, dann ist es schlicht uninteressant für die Masse und nur interessant für Gamer, die sich einen REINEN Gaming-PC bauen wollen. Und das sind die wenigsten, gemessen an der Masse der Endnutzer.


Wenn es für dich bzw. euch keinen Mehrwert bietet dann soll es eben so sein. Das ändert aber nix an der Tatsache dass Valve so ein OS benötigt wenn sie Steam Machines
unter die Leute bringen wollen.
Warum? Damit am TV alles richtig dargestellt werden kann und man einfach loslegen kann wenn man das Ding einschaltet - wie ne Konsole eben und darum entwickelt Valve so ein OS.

Außerdem kannst du SteamOS auch ganz normal als Linux nutzen und zum Desktop switchen wenn du es möchtest. Oder sogar Windows drauf installieren wenn du es möchtest 
Oder Multimedia wie Netflix & Co. kommt doch noch später alles dazu. Oder.. Oder.. Oder..

Bei SteamOS wird ständig davon geschrieben dass es ein spezielles OS werden soll dass extra zum Zocken entwickelt wird und du argumentierst dass ein Betriebssystem mehr können muss als Gamer anzusprechen 
Du musst doch erstmal verstehen wozu dieses Betriebssystem gedacht ist bevor du es schlechtreden möchtest.... ^^

Du kritisiert dieses OS dafür was es aber primär genau sein möchte. Logik? Kritisierst du auch ein Rennauto weil es nur 2 Türen hat und kein Platz für den Einkaufskorb hat?


> Nicht falsch verstehen. Es ist richtig, dass für Vulkan + Linux/SteamOS Support betrieben wird. Das ist ja auch gut so, dass es Alternativen gibt. Aber das war doch überhaupt nicht die Frage.  Die Frage war: Wird es sich gegen Windows und MS durchsetzen können? Das wage ich mal ganz stark zu bezweifeln. Es wird nunmal primär für das entwickelt, was verbreiteter ist. Und das ist nunmal MS mit Windows. Alternative hin oder her.


Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wissen wir lediglich dass SteamOS/Vulkan einen starken (nativen) Support wichtigster Entwickler bekommt und das ist ein gutes Zeichen.

Deiner Logik nach wird es nie mehr was anderes außer Windows/DirectX geben, egal wie gut oder sogar besser irgendwann mal eine mögliche (kostenlose) Alternative geben wird und das ist erschreckend ... ^^
Wir werden einfach abwarten müssen was Vulkan alles zaubern kann und dann werden wir schon sehen wie konkurrenzfähig die kostenlose Alternative am Ende wird.

Sag niemals nie! Vor paar Jahren hat man noch alle ausgelacht die Spiele für Linux sehen wollten und jetzt sind wir schon so weit dass sogar aktuell eine fast identische Performance erzielt werden kann 
trotz altem High-Level OpenGL inkl. Port 


> Fakten übersehe ich mit Sicherheit also nicht.  Ich bin auch nicht pessimistisch.



Linux ist kostenlos ist ein Vorteil
API nicht an OS gebunden ist ein Vorteil
API ist Open Source und kann vom Entwickler modifizert werden ist ein Vorteil
OpenGL unter Linux ist sogar schneller ist ein Vorteil

Das sind mind. 4 Punkte die einen Mehrwert gegenüber DirectX/Windows bieten ob du es möchtest oder nicht. Ich schreibe das nicht um Microsoft schlechter zu machen als sie sind, sondern das sind nunmal Fakten die man nicht ignorieren kann.


> Ich sehe die Sache nur ein wenig realistischer als du, der du ja bekanntlich ein großer Valve-Fan bist. (Und nein, das war keine Beleidigung oder Angriff, sondern schlicht die Wahrheit ^^)


Hier gehts aber um SteamOS/Linux/OpenGl/Vulkan.
Was hat das mit Valve-Fan zu tun? Ich kann am wenigstens dafür wenn Valve ein eigenes OS auf die Beine stellt und vom Großteil der Branche auf Anhieb unterstützt wird.

Ich kann dir nur ans Herz legen hier keine voreiligen Schlüsse zu ziehen und einfach abzuwarten was ab 2016 alles auf uns zukommen wird. Vulkan wird selbstverständlich eine gewisse Entfaltungszeit benötigen
um flächendeckend eingesetzt zu werden und hier darf man den utopisch hohen Vorsprung von Microsoft nicht automatisch als >den unbezwingbaren Gegner< abstempeln.

Das wäre einfach nur kurzsichtig und falsch - wenn wir etwas in den letzten Jahren gelernt haben dann ist es die Tatsache dass Valve die Unternehmen von etwas überzeugen kann und stets von diesem Support profitiert.
Eines der größten "Killer Apps" wäre es natürlich wenn andere Publisher ihre eigenen Stores in SteamOS einpflegen könnten.... denn genau das habe ich mal vor einiger Zeit gelesen....
Aktuell finde ich aber nur das hier
Gabe Newell OK with EA Origin on Steam Machines - GameSpot

Bei digitalen Spielen hielt man es auch für absolut unmöglich dass der Retail Markt ernsthaft ins Schwanken kommt und heutzutage lesen wir dass wir bereits bei 50/50 angelangt sind... Der Markt bewegt sich so rasend schnell dass es einfach dumm wäre zu denken dass sich nie etwas ändern wird nur weil es immer schon so war.

Wer weiß.. vielleicht wird so ein nerviger System Boot Vorgang am ende gar nicht so nervig sein? Dank Smartphones, Tablets & co. haben wir heute Geräte die genau so nebenbei surfen und chatten können ohne den PC einzuschalten.
Früher wäre das viel schlimmer gewesen weil man auf einen Rechner angewiesen war aber heute kannst du das mit fast jedem Gerät machen.

Ergo: Kurz mal zur SteamOS booten, weil man zocken möchte, wäre heutzutage viel leichter hinnehmbar als früher weil es genügend andere Geräte gibt. Vielleicht lässt sich Valve irgendwas einfallen
wie man diesen Vorgang noch besser gestalten könnte indem man einfach einen weiteren Button in Steam einpflegt ala "zu SteamOS wechseln" oder "Dieses Spiel per SteamOS starten"

So könnte man in Steam selber zwischen den Betriebssystemen wechseln ohne ständig aufs Herunterfahren Symbol zu klicken und das Boot Menü aufzurufen. 
Klar letzten Endes wäre es fast nix anderes aber es wäre komfortabler.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mit Steam Machines möchte man Spieler anlocken die bis dato nix mit dem PC, geschweige denn mit Steam zu tun hatten. Diejenigen die einen Rechner haben bzw. einen Steam Account besitzen, gehören bei den Steam Machines nicht mal zur Zielgruppe weil man bereits ein Kunde von Steam ist
> 
> Und ich glaube ich muss nix zum Konsumverhalten beitragen wenn es darum geht dass sich die Leute jede Art von überteuerte Produkte kaufen nur weil es hier und da mehr Komfort bietet.
> Bei dir lese ich heraus dass du anscheinend davon ausgegangen bist dass Steam Machines etwas besonderes werden sollten... naja.. selber schuld?
> ...


Ich bin mir über die Zielgruppe durchaus im Klaren...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn es für dich bzw. euch keinen Mehrwert bietet dann soll es eben so sein. Das ändert aber nix an der Tatsache dass Valve so ein OS benötigt wenn sie Steam Machines
> unter die Leute bringen wollen.
> Warum? Damit am TV alles richtig dargestellt werden kann und man einfach loslegen kann wenn man das Ding einschaltet - wie ne Konsole eben und darum entwickelt Valve so ein OS.


...aber dafür gibt es ja Konsolen.  Von all den "Krankheiten" einer Konsole und eines PCs (Updates, Settings usw.) bleibt auch eine Steam Machine und ein SteamOS nicht verschont. Anfänglich dachte ich übrigens tatsächlich, dass Steam Machines was "besonderes" sein sollten. Sicher, das war naiv. Gebe ich zu. Nun weiß ich, dass diese Dinger nichts anderes als Komplett-PCs sind und damit uninteressant...weil es gute Komplett-PCs mit allem drum und dran schon zuhauf gibt. SteamOS wird sicher kein Argument für Steam Machines sein, da ich ziemlich sicher bin, dass dieses OS auch seperat erhältlich sein wird. 

Btw... Werden die Steam Machines auch über Online-Händler verfügbar sein? Soweit ich das verstehe, wird man diese Dinger ausschließlich über den Steam-Shop erwerben können. Womit Valve an der angeblichen Zielgruppe vorbei schießt...also jene, die vorher mit Steam nix am Hut hatten. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber ich sehe auch noch nicht, dass irgendwelche anderen Online-Shops die Steam Machine zum vorbestellen anbieten. Ich finde die Dinger lediglich im Steam Store.
Steam Machine: Ab Oktober 2015 werden Geräte an Vorbesteller ausgeliefert - NETZWELT



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Außerdem kannst du SteamOS auch ganz normal als Linux nutzen und zum Desktop switchen wenn du es möchtest. Oder sogar Windows drauf installieren wenn du es möchtest
> Oder Multimedia wie Netflix & Co. kommt doch noch später alles dazu. Oder.. Oder.. Oder..


Was man auch umgekehrt bei einem ganz normalen Windows-PC kann...Also kein Argument für die Nutzung einer Steam Machine oder SteamOS. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bei SteamOS wird ständig davon geschrieben dass es ein spezielles OS werden soll dass extra zum Zocken entwickelt wird und du argumentierst dass ein Betriebssystem mehr können muss als Gamer anzusprechen
> Du musst doch erstmal verstehen wozu dieses Betriebssystem gedacht ist bevor du es schlechtreden möchtest.... ^^
> 
> Du kritisiert dieses OS dafür was es aber primär genau sein möchte. Logik? Kritisierst du auch ein Rennauto weil es nur 2 Türen hat und kein Platz für den Einkaufskorb hat?
> ...


Ich rede überhaupt nichts schlecht. Ich sehe die Sache nunmal kritischer. Das darf ich ja wohl, ohne dass mir unterstellt wird, ich würde etwas schlecht reden wollen.  
Ich verstehe durchaus, wofür SteamOS gedacht ist. Blöd bin ich ja nun wahrlich nicht. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich den starken Gaming-Fokus dieses Betriebssystems kritischer sehe, als du. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Linux ist kostenlos ist ein Vorteil
> API nicht an OS gebunden ist ein Vorteil
> API ist Open Source und kann vom Entwickler modifizert werden ist ein Vorteil
> OpenGL unter Linux ist sogar schneller ist ein Vorteil
> ...


Windows 10 ist für Nutzer auch kostenlos. Das ist schonmal kein Argument. Wäre "kostenlos" ein Argument, wäre Linux schon längst an Windows vorbei gezischt und hätte vor Jahren schon deutlich mehr Support bekommen. Bei den restlichen Punkten stimme ich dir sogar vollkommen zu. Aber auch da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum der Support nicht schon früher deutlich stärker in die Hand genommen wurde. Denn diese genannten Punkte trafen ja schon damals zu, nicht nur heute. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur ans Herz legen hier keine voreiligen Schlüsse zu ziehen und einfach abzuwarten was ab 2016 alles auf uns zukommen wird. Vulkan wird selbstverständlich eine gewisse Entfaltungszeit benötigen
> um flächendeckend eingesetzt zu werden und hier darf man den utopisch hohen Vorsprung von Microsoft nicht automatisch als >den unbezwingbaren Gegner< abstempeln.
> 
> Das wäre einfach nur kurzsichtig und falsch - wenn wir etwas in den letzten Jahren gelernt haben dann ist es die Tatsache dass Valve die Unternehmen von etwas überzeugen kann und stets von diesem Support profitiert.
> ...


Ich lege dir ans Herz, nicht zu viel zu erwarten und eine gewisse Skepsis an den Tag zu legen. Wenn etwas mit Valve zu tun hat, wie eben SteamOS, wirst du nunmal bekanntermaßen ein wenig... "euphorisch"...  Unabhängig davon, dass es auch um Vulkan, OpenGL und Linux an sich geht. 

Ich gestehe aber ein, dass ich durchaus einen Blick auf SteamOS werfen werde. Wenn es wirklich so gut ist/wird, wie du erwartest, dann wäre es durchaus denkbar, mir ein zweites OS auf den PC zu packen und meine Spiele darüber laufen zu lassen. Aber es gibt immernoch MS mit DX12 und auch das muss sich noch beweisen. Als Spieler mache ich die Entscheidung in den nächsten 2-5 Jahren davon abhängig, welche Schnittstelle mir die bessere Performance bietet und ob SteamOS tatsächlich genug Support bekommt, damit es auch nur eine halbwegs ernsthafte Konkurrenz im Gaming-Bereich zu Windows sein wird. Aber dann muss es auch wirklich gut sein und alle Erwartungen übertreffen und nicht einfach nur gut sein, um konkurrenzfähig zu sein. MS mag vielleicht kein "unbezwingbarer Gegner" sein, hat aber eine extrem starke Position inne. Und MS wird mit Sicherheit auch nicht still stehen, wenn sie merken, dass SteamOS doch an Fahrt gewinnt. Da gereicht MS die starke Marktposition durchaus zum Vorteil. 

Da die Steam Machines und Steam OS als "System für das Wohnzimmer" beworben, bzw. angesehen werden, muss Valve sich außerdem nicht nur gegen MS im Desktopbereich durchsetzen können, sondern auch gegen Konsolenhersteller. Ein Mensch, der vorher nie mit einem PC zu tun hatte, ergo auch keine große Ahnung vom PC und all dem hat, würde der Einfachheit halber auch eher zu einer günstigeren Konsole greifen, sofern diese nicht schon vorhanden ist. 

Was den Bootvorgang angeht...nun, SSD sei Dank starte ich den PC, alles ist binnen 3 Sekunden geladen und ich kann sofort mit dem Zocken los legen. Mit diversen Tools kann ich übrigens auch mittels XBox 360 Controller den Desktop steuern. Zugegeben, so einfach wie unter vielleicht SteamOS oder einer Konsole geht's nicht, aber ich kann mir durchaus einen reinen Gaming-PC unter Windows basteln. Zu Win 8.1 kann ich wenig sagen, aber gerade Win10 lässt sich super dahin gehend personalisieren. Besser als Win7. 

Da es in dem Thread aber auch EIGENTLICH um den Datenschutz geht, möchte ich hierbei auch anmerken, dass SteamOS sich auch dies bezüglich beweisen muss. MS hat es eigentlich nicht nötig, Daten zu sammeln. Tun sie aber trotzdem. Kann also durchaus sein, dass Valve auf einen ähnlichen Zug aufspringt. Womit SteamOS völlig uninteressant werden würde.


----------



## Worrel (26. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du weißt ganz genau was damit gemeint war.


Warum schreibst du dann A, wenn du B meinst? 



> Vor SteamOS war nämlich Linux Gaming eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden und die Kompatibilität zu den Games war schrecklich.


Es gab weniger Linux Spiele, stimmt. Diejenigen, die nativ darauf liefen, hatten jedoch eine vergleichbare Performance.



> Wenn du jetzt jedes Wort auf die Goldwaaage legen möchtest dann von mir aus


Nun, man sollte schon bei den Fakten bleiben und nicht behaupten, man könne Windows auf Steam OS installieren.



> OpenGL & Familie ist eine unglaublich wichtige Platform, lediglich auf dem PC hatte sie irgendwann das Wettrennen gegen DirectX (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) verloren.
> Ergo: Wurde diese API mit der Zeit nicht mehr supportet und dementsprechend *musste* DirectX unterstützt werden.
> 
> An Vulkan sieht man aber deutlich dass das Interesse an einer anderen API sehr wohl vorhanden ist.


Dennoch stellt sich die Frage: Warum? Wenn "kostenlos" der Grund sein sollte, wie des öfteren von dir hervorgehoben - das ist OpenGL ja auch schon Jahrzehnte lang gewesen.




Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Und außerdem ist die Vulkan API eher eine Low-Level-API. OpenGL ist hingegen eine High-Level-API. Das ist das selbe wie DX12 (Low Level) zu DX11 (High-Level).


Schau mal, doomkeeper: Man kann auch Diskussionsgegnern mit Argumenten den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mit Steam Machines möchte man Spieler anlocken die bis dato nix mit dem PC, geschweige denn mit Steam zu tun hatten. Diejenigen die einen Rechner haben bzw. einen Steam Account besitzen, gehören bei den Steam Machines nicht mal zur Zielgruppe weil man bereits ein Kunde von Steam ist


Bist du dir da sicher? Ich denke schon, daß es *gerade *für Leute mit vollem Steam Account interessant sein dürfte, sich eine Steam Machine an den TV zu klemmen.

Leute ohne Steam Account und damit ohne Steam Spiele hätten ja erstmal nix zum spielen und kann dann eben noch nicht "sofort loslegen".



> Deiner Logik nach wird es nie mehr was anderes außer Windows/DirectX geben, egal wie gut oder sogar besser irgendwann mal eine mögliche (kostenlose) Alternative geben wird und das ist erschreckend ... ^^


Wieso betonst du ständig den Faktor "umsonst", wenn das doch gerade die *Gemeinsamkeit *zum Win10 Upgrade ist ...? 



> Sag niemals nie! Vor paar Jahren hat man noch alle ausgelacht die Spiele für Linux sehen wollten und jetzt sind wir schon so weit dass sogar aktuell eine fast identische Performance erzielt werden kann
> trotz altem High-Level OpenGL inkl. Port


Das konnte man auch schon zur Jahrtausendwende ...



> Was hat das mit Valve-Fan zu tun? Ich kann am wenigstens dafür wenn Valve ein eigenes OS auf die Beine stellt und vom Großteil der Branche auf Anhieb unterstützt wird.


Wenn man zB nur beim Steam OS und Vulkan sieht, daß das kostenlos ist, diesen Faktor beim Win10 Upgrade aber völlig ausklammert, muß man mit dem Vorwurf einer rosa gefärbten Brille nun mal rechnen. 



> Wer weiß.. vielleicht wird so ein nerviger System Boot Vorgang am ende gar nicht so nervig sein? Dank Smartphones, Tablets & co. haben wir heute Geräte die genau so nebenbei surfen und chatten können ohne den PC einzuschalten.
> Früher wäre das viel schlimmer gewesen weil man auf einen Rechner angewiesen war aber heute kannst du das mit fast jedem Gerät machen.


Nun, das kommt ja ganz auf das persönliche Nutzungsverhalten an. Mein Rechner ist zum Beispiel auch mein Musik Abspielgerät - da würde ich *gerade *dann, wenn der Rechner neu startet, gerne Musik hören. Oder am PC Monitor im Internet surfen - Ein Smartphone ist da kein adäquater Ersatz für.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gab weniger Linux Spiele, stimmt. Diejenigen, die nativ darauf liefen, hatten jedoch eine vergleichbare Performance.


Weniger ist gut... Im Vergleich zu heute ist die alte Zahl an kompatiblen Linux Spielen nicht mal der Rede wert.

Jetzt sind es nämlich über 3000+ SteamOS kompatible Spiele.


> Nun, man sollte schon bei den Fakten bleiben und nicht behaupten, man könne Windows auf Steam OS installieren.


Windows auf Steam Machine war gemeint.


> Dennoch stellt sich die Frage: Warum? Wenn "kostenlos" der Grund sein sollte, wie des öfteren von dir hervorgehoben - das ist OpenGL ja auch schon Jahrzehnte lang gewesen.


OpenGL wurde aber kaum mehr weiterentwickelt weil sie für Spiele kaum bis gar nicht mehr genutzt wurde - auf dem PC zumindest.


> Bist du dir da sicher? Ich denke schon, daß es *gerade *für Leute mit vollem Steam Account interessant sein dürfte, sich eine Steam Machine an den TV zu klemmen.


Klar können diese Leute auch eine Steam Machine kaufen wenn sie wollen aber da sie bereits Steam Kunde sind und einen PC haben, haben sie bereits quasi eine Steam Machine daheim.

Inwiefern diese Leute noch mehr Komfort haben möchten, müssen sie selber entscheiden und dafür gibt es dann zusätzlich Steam Link


> Leute ohne Steam Account und damit ohne Steam Spiele hätten ja erstmal nix zum spielen und kann dann eben noch nicht "sofort loslegen"


Es sind Produkte die etwas mit Steam zu tun haben weil sie von Valve kommen. Was erwartest du?

Hatte doch einen Link gepostet dass auch andere Publisher ihre Platformen anbieten können. Mit "loslegen" meint man eben dass man sofort in ein Hauptmenü kommt usw. wie es bei den Konsolen der Fall ist.
Nicht zuerst Desktop & Co. sondern sofort in seine Bibliothek nachdem man sein Konto eingerichtet hat.



> Wieso betonst du ständig den Faktor "umsonst", wenn das doch gerade die *Gemeinsamkeit *zum Win10 Upgrade ist ...?


Weil Win 10 Upgrade eine temporäre Aktion ist und für die Zukunft nicht sicher ist ob, wann und in welcher Form es wieder solche Gratis Aktionen geben wird.
Linux ist aber Open Source und deswegen bleibt sie kostenlos. _(Außer sie stellen irgendwann eine Box Version vor die man für 10 - 15€ kaufen könnte)_


> Das konnte man auch schon zur Jahrtausendwende ...


Mit über 3000+ Spielen? Interessant.


> Wenn man zB nur beim Steam OS und Vulkan sieht, daß das kostenlos ist, diesen Faktor beim Win10 Upgrade aber völlig ausklammert, muß man mit dem Vorwurf einer rosa gefärbten Brille nun mal rechnen.


Siehe oben. Es ist lediglich eine temporäre Gratis Aktion um so viele User wie möglich zum Wechsel zu bringen.
Linux & API arbeiten unabhängig voneinander und beide sind somit kostenlos._ (Außer sie stellen irgendwann eine Box Version vor die man für 10 - 15€ kaufen könnte)_


> Nun, das kommt ja ganz auf das persönliche Nutzungsverhalten an. Mein Rechner ist zum Beispiel auch mein Musik Abspielgerät - da würde ich *gerade *dann, wenn der Rechner neu startet, gerne Musik hören. Oder am PC Monitor im Internet surfen - Ein Smartphone ist da kein adäquater Ersatz für.



Deswegen ja auch die Betonung auf 





> _*Früher*_ wäre das _*viel schlimmer gewesen*_ weil man auf einen Rechner  angewiesen war...


Ein Smartphone bzw. Tablet ist in der Hinsicht ein guter Ersatz weil sie genau diese Dinge heutzutage ohne Probleme ermöglichen (Surfen und Musik hören)

Du redest hier vom *Komfort *eines größeren Bildschirms bzw. einer guten Soundqualität und das wäre heutzutage in diesen 1 - 2 Minuten beim Bootvorgang mehr als verkraftbar... 
Wir reden hier nicht von einer Stunde sondern von einer knappen Minute bis man ein anderes OS lädt.

Wenn du einen kurzen Bootvorgang nicht ertragen kannst, weil dir in diesem Zeitraum dein gewohnter Komfort fehlt, dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle tatsächlich über das eigene Nutzungsverhalten Gedanken machen... ^^
Ich frage mich blos wie du es schaffst jahrelang den Windows Bootvorgang zu überleben


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was man auch umgekehrt bei einem ganz normalen Windows-PC kann...Also kein Argument für die Nutzung einer Steam Machine oder SteamOS.


Ich habe dir lediglich erklärt dass SteamOS auch ganz normal wie ein Linux genutzt werden kann.
Du hast gemeint dass eine OS mehr können muss als nur Spiele zu spielen _(wozu diese OS u.a. eigentlich gedacht ist)
_
und ich habe dir Punkte aufgezählt was man mit SteamOS noch so machen kann wenn man auf den Desktop Mode geht.
Jetzt schreibst du dass es nix anderes wie Windows ist weil man mehr damit machen kann als nur zocken 

Du solltest dich vom Gedanken verabschieden dass SteamOS das ultrakrasse Duell mit Windows sucht um im jeden Punkt besser zu sein.
Es ist in erster Linie eine benötigte OS für Valve um Steam Machines vertreiben zu können ohne von Windows abhängig zu sein. Es geht überwiegend ums Design und dass
der Big Picture Modus das Hauptmenü darstellen soll.


> Ich rede überhaupt nichts schlecht. Ich sehe die Sache nunmal kritischer. Das darf ich ja wohl, ohne dass mir unterstellt wird, ich würde etwas schlecht reden wollen.
> Ich verstehe durchaus, wofür SteamOS gedacht ist. Blöd bin ich ja nun wahrlich nicht. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich den starken Gaming-Fokus dieses Betriebssystems kritischer sehe, als du.


Weshalb siehst du den Gaming Fokus kritischer? Verstehe nicht wie man ein schlankes nur für Gaming optimiertes OS kritisieren kann - außer dass es von Valve kommt 


> Windows 10 ist für Nutzer auch kostenlos. Das ist schonmal kein Argument. Wäre "kostenlos" ein Argument, wäre Linux schon längst an Windows vorbei gezischt und hätte vor Jahren schon deutlich mehr Support bekommen.


Es ist eine temporäre Gratis Aktion und kein allzeit bekannter Service von Microsoft es immer so handzuhaben - das ist der Unterschied.
Und wenn Windows 11 so eine Gratis Aktion nicht mehr bekommt.. Was dann?


> Bei den restlichen Punkten stimme ich dir sogar vollkommen zu. Aber auch da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum der Support nicht schon früher deutlich stärker in die Hand genommen wurde. Denn diese genannten Punkte trafen ja schon damals zu, nicht nur heute.



Niemand hat sich an Linux getraut weil vor allem die kritischen Stimmen sofort jede Hoffnung stets kaputt gemacht haben und selbst GPU Hersteller sich nicht drum kümmern wollten.
Sogar heute siehst du doch deutlich wie negativ man SteamOS/Linux eingestellt ist und die Skeptiker stets die Überhand haben wollen, obwohl sämtliche Unternehmen fleißig Unterstützung anbieten und über 3000+ Spiele
erfolgreich portiert wurden. 

Warum erst jetzt? Nun da spielen viele Faktoren eine wichtige Rolle.. z.b. Mantle, Kritik an DirectX 11, der Wunsch nach mehr unabhängigkeit von Microsoft weil die kritischen Stimmen langsam lauter wurden, Valves Steam Universe & Push von Linux als Betriebssystem und die dazugehörigen Debugger Tools um Spiele leichter zu portieren usw.usf.

Die Zeit ist einfach reif dafür geworden und die Branche ist stark/groß genug um eigene Wege zu gehen ohne auf Microsoft angewiesen zu sein.


> ich lege dir ans Herz, nicht zu viel zu erwarten und eine gewisse Skepsis an den Tag zu legen. Wenn etwas mit Valve zu tun hat, wie eben SteamOS, wirst du nunmal bekanntermaßen ein wenig... "euphorisch"...  Unabhängig davon, dass es auch um Vulkan, OpenGL und Linux an sich geht.


Selbstverständlich schaue ich optimistisch entgegen weil mich diese Entwicklung sehr freut 

Ich kritisiere Microsoft schon seit vielen Jahren und begrüße jede Art von Alternative im Gaming Bereich. Ich mochte OpenGL sehr und deswegen kann ich Vulkan kaum abwarten 
Valve ist ein Name wo der Großteil der Branche sofort mitmacht wenn es um neue Projekte geht und deswegen freut es mich
so viele Unternehmen im gleichen boot sitzen zu sehen. Hätte Valve keinerlei Support bekommen dann wäre ich ebenfalls skeptisch gewesen - ist es aber nicht so also bin ich nicht skeptisch 

Allein schon weil Vulkan und SteamOS nativen Support bekommen ist an guten Nachrichten kaum zu überbieten und ich wüsste nicht warum ich da sonderlich skeptisch sein sollte. Natürlich wird es ne Weile dauern
bis alles in die Gänge kommt aber ich bin hier einfach optimistisch.


> Da es in dem Thread aber auch EIGENTLICH um den Datenschutz geht, möchte ich hierbei auch anmerken, dass SteamOS sich auch dies bezüglich beweisen muss. MS hat es eigentlich nicht nötig, Daten zu sammeln. Tun sie aber trotzdem. Kann also durchaus sein, dass Valve auf einen ähnlichen Zug aufspringt. Womit SteamOS völlig uninteressant werden würde.



Und was soll da großartig an Daten gesaugt werden was nicht schon vorher mit Steam jahrelang möglich gewesen wäre?
Ich kann dir sogar ganz genau sagen welche Daten gescannt werden (wenn sie denn gescannt werden und wenn man die Erlaubnis erteilt)

Hardware Umfrage und spielrelevante Statistiken wie z.b. wo Sterben die meisten Spieler etc. um Spiele besser zu balancieren. Es ist nachwievor die SteamAPI nur mit Big Picture als Hauptbildschirm wenn man
das System hochfährt und im Hintergrund läuft Debian (oder was auch immer) Es sind und waren höchstens steam -oder spielrelevante Informationen und wenn sie auf einmal irgendwelche Daten ausspionieren wollen würden, dann würde das jeden Steam User betreffen unabhängig davon ob SteamOS oder Windows genutzt wird.

Aber klar kannst du diese Sorge haben und er ist durchaus legitim - würde aber bei einer Gaming OS überhaupt keinen Sinn machen außerhalb von Steam irgendwelche Daten abzugreifen weil es dort nix zu holen gibt.
Außerdem verstehe ich die Logik nicht weshalb Valve bei einem so kleinem Markt wie SteamOS mit einer Spionage anfangen könnte - es heißt doch dass SteamOS uninteressant ist und der Markt so klein sein wird? 
Ergibt 0 Sinn weil sie es schon viele Jahre unter Windows machen könnten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und was soll da großartig an Daten gesaugt werden was nicht schon vorher mit Steam jahrelang möglich gewesen wäre?
> Ich kann dir sogar ganz genau sagen welche Daten gescannt werden (wenn sie denn gescannt werden und wenn man die Erlaubnis erteilt)
> 
> Hardware Umfrage und spielrelevante Statistiken wie z.b. wo Sterben die meisten Spieler etc. um Spiele besser zu balancieren. Es ist nachwievor die SteamAPI nur mit Big Picture als Hauptbildschirm wenn man
> ...


SteamOS und Steam als Onlineplattform für Spiele sind grundsätzlich zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. 

Ich denke schon, dass SteamOS wie Win10 als private Abhöranlage fungieren KÖNNTE. Aber grundsätzlich kann es funktionieren. Je nachdem, was man alles auf seinem PC gespeichert hat. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es nicht so kommt.


----------



## Worrel (26. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> OpenGL wurde aber kaum mehr weiterentwickelt weil sie für Spiele kaum bis gar nicht mehr genutzt wurde - auf dem PC zumindest.


Scheinbar zieht das Argument "Vulkan ist umsonst" somit also nicht - sonst wäre die Nutzung von OpenGL ja nicht derart geschrumpft.



> Klar können diese Leute auch eine Steam Machine kaufen wenn sie wollen aber da sie bereits Steam Kunde sind und einen PC haben, haben sie bereits quasi eine Steam Machine daheim.


Also besteht die Zielgruppe nicht ausschließlich aus Steam Neukunden. Danke für die Bestätigung.



> > Leute ohne Steam Account und damit ohne Steam Spiele hätten ja erstmal nix zum spielen und kann dann eben noch nicht "sofort loslegen"
> 
> 
> Es sind Produkte die etwas mit Steam zu tun haben weil sie von Valve kommen. Was erwartest du?


In erster Linie, daß Antworten was mit dem zitierten Text zu tun haben.



> Mit über 3000+ Spielen? Interessant.


Ich darf mal eben den Diskussionsverlauf dieses Unterpunktes darstellen:

DK:_ < Behauptung A >_
W: _< Gegenargument zu A >_
DK: _< Hinweis darauf, daß das ja kein Gegenargument zu B ist >_



Natürlich gibt es heute mehr Linux Spiele - aber von einer Anzahl hast du in deiner Aussage gar nicht gesprochen, sondern nur von der vergleichbaren Performance.



> Ein Smartphone bzw. Tablet ist in der Hinsicht ein guter Ersatz weil sie genau diese Dinge heutzutage ohne Probleme ermöglichen (Surfen und Musik hören)


Nützt bloß wenig, wenn die MP3 Sammlung auf dem Rechner ist, der gerade neu gestartet wird ...



> Wir reden hier nicht von einer Stunde sondern von einer knappen Minute bis man ein anderes OS lädt.


Nun, das kommt ja ganz auf die persönliche Konfiguration an. Mein Rechner startet zB mehrere Minuten lang ... glaube ich. 



> Ich frage mich blos wie du es schaffst jahrelang den Windows Bootvorgang zu überleben


Ganz einfach: Rechner anmachen und während der startet, aufs Klo gehen, Tee machen, was zu essen holen ...
Wenn ich dann wieder am Rechner ankomme, ist der fertig gestartet. Daher ist mir die Dauer des Systemstarts generell auch ziemlich wumpe, von mir aus kann der da 10 Minuten für brauchen.

Programme hingegen sollen so schnell wie möglich starten - da finde ich schon die ~30 Sekunden von Paint Shop Pro zu langsam.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wie man ein schlankes nur für Gaming optimiertes OS kritisieren kann - außer dass es von Valve kommt


Das dürfte genauso sein wie bei anderen Leuten, die keinerlei kritische Punkte wahrnehmen - nur *weil *etwas von Valve kommt. 



> Es ist eine temporäre Gratis Aktion und kein allzeit bekannter Service von Microsoft es immer so handzuhaben - das ist der Unterschied.
> Und wenn Windows 11 so eine Gratis Aktion nicht mehr bekommt.. Was dann?


Dann habe ich immer noch Win10 umsonst bekommen. 



> Allein schon weil Vulkan und SteamOS nativen Support bekommen ist an guten Nachrichten kaum zu überbieten und ich wüsste nicht warum ich da sonderlich skeptisch sein sollte.


Weil sich diverse Sachen vorher fantastisch anhören und dann nachher aber doch eher auf dem "geht so" Niveau erscheinen.



> Es sind und waren höchstens steam -oder spielrelevante Informationen


Irgendwo gab's doch auch mal eine Seite, auf der die installierte Software der User aufgelistet war - inkl. Winzip, Office, Bildbearbeitung ...

Nicht sonderlich Steam- oder Spiel-relevant.



> und wenn sie auf einmal irgendwelche Daten ausspionieren wollen würden, dann würde das jeden Steam User betreffen unabhängig davon ob SteamOS oder Windows genutzt wird.


Na dann ist ja alles in Ordnung und wir brauchen nicht mehr darüber zu reden.


----------



## Chemenu (26. August 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass SteamOS wie Win10 als private Abhöranlage fungieren KÖNNTE.



SteamOS basiert ja auf Debian und ist Open Source, d.h. jemand könnte die Spionagefunktionen deaktivieren und sogar aus dem Quellcode entfernen.
Der Steam Client ist dagegen Closed Source und wie Du schon geschrieben hast, eine andere Baustelle. Wenn der Client spioniert, dann hat man wohl Pech. 
Wobei man auch hier (leider mit hohem Aufwand) dafür sorgen könnte dass der Client keine unerwünschten Daten übertragen kann.


----------



## Dragnir (26. August 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Und sowas wird erst ein Monat nach Release bekannt bzw. die Behörden reagieren erst dann, wenn der "Schaden schon entstanden ist"?



Gerade Behörden sind ja nun nicht gerade die Schnellsten wenn es um Hardware/Software-Upgrades geht. Oder allgemein.
Daher wundert mich das ehrlich gesagt nicht dass man sich jetzt "erst" damit befasst.

Denkt mal an den Bericht wie weit verbreitet Windows XP noch immer ist (in Behörden-/Staats-PCs)


----------



## WeeFilly (26. August 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Denkt mal an den Bericht wie weit verbreitet Windows XP noch immer ist (in Behörden-/Staats-PCs)



Anscheinend gar nicht mal so blöd!


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Scheinbar zieht das Argument "Vulkan ist umsonst" somit also nicht - sonst wäre die Nutzung von OpenGL ja nicht derart geschrumpft.


OpenGL war früher nicht leicht zu programmieren und deswegen war es einigen Entwicklern zu langwierig in diese API zu investieren.
Mit Vulkan wird eine low-level API entwickelt die nicht nur auf dem PC eingesetzt wird sondern auf allen möglichen Platformen.


> Also besteht die Zielgruppe nicht ausschließlich aus Steam Neukunden. Danke für die Bestätigung.


Welche Bestätigung? Hast du etwa die ganzen News der letzten Monate überhaupt nicht richtig gelesen?
Selbstverständlich können auch vorhandene Steam User auf dieses Angebot zugreifen wenn sie es für eine gute Investition halten.

Niemand hat jemals davon gesprochen dass vorhandene Steam User die Hände von Steam Machines lassen sollen - sie sind nur nicht die primäre Zielgruppe das ist alles.
Wenn das für dich wirklich eine Bestätigung sein soll dann hast du sämtliche News ja mal sowas von überhaupt nicht verstanden geschweige denn richtig gelesen ...  ou weia


> In erster Linie, daß Antworten was mit dem zitierten Text zu tun haben.


Ich weiß nicht was du hier zitierst aber es ging um folgendes 


> Leute ohne Steam Account und damit ohne Steam Spiele hätten ja erstmal  nix zum spielen und kann dann eben noch nicht "sofort loslegen"


Meine Antwort:


> Es sind Produkte die etwas mit Steam zu tun haben weil sie von Valve kommen. Was erwartest du?
> Hatte doch einen Link gepostet dass auch andere Publisher ihre  Platformen anbieten können. Mit "loslegen" meint man eben dass man  sofort in ein Hauptmenü kommt usw. wie es bei den Konsolen der Fall ist.
> Nicht zuerst Desktop & Co. sondern sofort in seine Bibliothek nachdem man sein Konto eingerichtet hat.


Was ist nicht daran zu verstehen? 

Soll ich extra für dich noch dazu schreiben _"Der Konsument muss vorher ein Spiel kaufen um es spielen zu können"?_ Wie kann man ein einfaches "loslegen" derart krampfhaft auseinanderreißen?
Ich bin sprachlos wie schlimm du geworden bist, wenn es darum geht jedes noch so einzelne Wort in seine Einzelteile zu zerlegen. 


> Ich darf mal eben den Diskussionsverlauf dieses Unterpunktes darstellen:
> DK:_ < Behauptung A >_
> W: _< Gegenargument zu A >_
> DK: _< Hinweis darauf, daß das ja kein Gegenargument zu B ist >_
> Natürlich gibt es heute mehr Linux Spiele - aber von einer Anzahl hast du in deiner Aussage gar nicht gesprochen, sondern nur von der vergleichbaren Performance.


Diese Behauptung hast du aufgestellt und deswegen gehe ich nicht drauf ein. Wenn du an dieser Behauptung_ (und ja es ist eine Behauptung und kein Argument)_ festhälst dann
bin ich auf deine Beweise gespannt. Zähl mir eine ordentliche Anzahl an Spielen auf die vor allem grafisch viel zu bieten hatten & eine ähnliche Performance wie unter Windows erreicht hatten.

Ich habe aus ganz gutem Grund nicht erwähnt dass es früher genügend Spiele gab wo die Performance & Technik auf Linux überzeugt hat, weil diese Exemplare _(ja gar schon fast Unikate)_
es nicht der Rede wert sind auch wenn es durchaus kleinere Erfolge gab. Diese Erfolge sind kein Aushängeschild dafür dass früher die Performance auch schon fast so gut wie unter Windows gewesen ist.
Zumal man hier nicht nur per se über Performance reden muss, sondern auch um Kompatibilität.

Aber da Worrel ein Wortakrobatiker geworden ist wird es ihn nicht kümmern wenn ein Spiel mit 60 fps lief und dutzend Bild/Spielfehler auftraten. _"Es ging ja um Leistung Doomkeeper!"_ ne? 


> Nützt bloß wenig, wenn die MP3 Sammlung auf dem Rechner ist, der gerade neu gestartet wird ...


First world Problems bei einem Boot Vorgang  *lach* 


> Ganz einfach: Rechner anmachen und während der startet, aufs Klo gehen, Tee machen, was zu essen holen ...
> Wenn ich dann wieder am Rechner ankomme, ist der fertig gestartet. Daher ist mir die Dauer des Systemstarts generell auch ziemlich wumpe, von mir aus kann der da 10 Minuten für brauchen.


Was würde dich daran hindern beim SteamOS Bootvorgang ebenfalls aufs Klo zu gehen?
Oder geht das nur wenn Windows gestartet wird? *lach* ...  *lach*


> Das dürfte genauso sein wie bei anderen Leuten, die keinerlei kritische Punkte wahrnehmen - nur *weil *etwas von Valve kommt.


Ich wünschte ich würde kritische Punkte sehen aber alles was ich sehe sind Behauptungen, Sorgen, Skepsis und die ewigen Sprüche dass Linux/OpenGL gegen Microsoft nicht ankommen wird weil
Microsoft einen viel zu festen Platz in dieser Branche hat.

Es werden völlig falsche Erwartungen an SteamOS gestellt. Das Konzept hinter Steam Machines ist ebenfalls bis heute für viele nicht verständlich.. Wie soll man da großartig Kritik äußern wenn die Basics nicht sitzen?

Das einzige was ich selber zum Teil einsehe sind die "noch" überteuerten Preis der Steam Machines und dass dort P/L nicht optimal zu sein scheint. Aber hier wird man wiederrum abwarten müssen
wie gut SteamOS/Vulkan/OpenGL & GPU Treiber optimiert werden und ein Performance Boost möglich ist.

Aber sonst? Ich wüsste nix schlechtes an dieser Entwicklung weil es dem PC Markt nur besser gehen kann. Viele vergessen dass es den PC Markt stärken soll indem mehr Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden.
Wie man hier etwas großartig kritisieren kann ist mir eben ein Rätsel.


> Weil sich diverse Sachen vorher fantastisch anhören und dann nachher aber doch eher auf dem "geht so" Niveau erscheinen.


Immer noch kein Grund skeptisch zu sein wenn bekannte und sehr wichtige Unternehmen offiziellen Support anbieten.
Deiner Logik nach dürfte man sich im Leben nie über irgendwelche Dinge freuen und das überlasse ich lieber anderen 


> Irgendwo gab's doch auch mal eine Seite, auf der die installierte Software der User aufgelistet war - inkl. Winzip, Office, Bildbearbeitung ...
> Nicht sonderlich Steam- oder Spiel-relevant.


Quelle? Link?


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> OpenGL war früher nicht leicht zu programmieren


Oh, ein sinnvolles Argument. Warum nicht öfter so, anstatt dauernd auf der Kostenlosigkeit von Vulkan rumzureiten, die im Gegensatz dazu keinen Unterschied zu OpenGL hat?



> Welche Bestätigung?


Daß Steam OS nicht ausschließlich für noch-nicht-Steam Nutzer gedacht ist.



> Diese Behauptung hast du aufgestellt und deswegen gehe ich nicht drauf ein.


Tolles Diskussionsniveau.



> Wenn du an dieser Behauptung_ (und ja es ist eine Behauptung und kein Argument)_ festhälst dann
> bin ich auf deine Beweise gespannt. Zähl mir eine ordentliche Anzahl an Spielen auf die vor allem grafisch viel zu bieten hatten & eine ähnliche Performance wie unter Windows erreicht hatten.


Ich habe nie behauptet, daß es damals™ unzählige Spiele gegeben haben soll, sondern lediglich, daß die Performance der Spiele, die unter Linux liefen, gleichwertig mit der Windows-Performance war.

Für diese Behauptung ist die Anzahl der Spiele völlig unerheblich.



> Es werden völlig falsche Erwartungen an SteamOS gestellt. Das Konzept hinter Steam Machines ist ebenfalls bis heute für viele nicht verständlich.


Wenn die Erwartungen scheinbar völlig falsch sind ... wie kannst du dann bzgl. des Erfolges von Steam OS/Vulkan etc derart optimistisch sein? Schließlich entscheidet letztendlich der (misinformierte?) Kunde über den Erfolg. 



> Quelle? Link?


Wahrscheinlich steampowered.com/stats - da irgendwo. Aber wie gesagt: "gab", denn ich hab das jetzt nicht wiedergefunden.

Da war aber definitiv eine Liste mit der unterschiedlichen Software inkl. der prozentualen Häufigkeit auf den Rechnern der Steam User aufgelistet, die eben Office Pakete, Bildbearbeitung, Winzip/Rar etc beinhaltete.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Oh, ein sinnvolles Argument. Warum nicht öfter so, anstatt dauernd auf der Kostenlosigkeit von Vulkan rumzureiten, die im Gegensatz dazu keinen Unterschied zu OpenGL hat?


Ich reite hier auf gar nix rum. Vulkan ist kostenlos, funktioniert unabhängig vom Betriebssystem und ist eine low-level API wie DirectX. Deal with it


> Daß Steam OS nicht ausschließlich für noch-nicht-Steam Nutzer gedacht ist.


Ähm du meinst Steam Machines 
Denn in diesem Absatz ging es um Steam Machines und welche Zielgruppe dafür vorgesehen ist.

SteamOS selber ist natürlich auch an die Leute gerichtet die Windows nutzen und Interesse an Linux Gaming besitzen. SteamOS gibts nicht nur in Kombiation mit den Steam Machines.


> Tolles Diskussionsniveau.


Du stellst die Behauptungen auf - nicht ich. Wenn du deine Behauptungen nicht beweisen kannst dann ist das nicht mein Problem.


> Ich habe nie behauptet, daß es damals™ unzählige Spiele gegeben haben soll, sondern lediglich, daß die Performance der Spiele, die unter Linux liefen, gleichwertig mit der Windows-Performance war.
> Für diese Behauptung ist die Anzahl der Spiele völlig unerheblich.


Selbstverständlich ist die Anzahl der optimierten Spiele sehr wichtig für solch eine Aussage damit eine Massenkompatibilität ersichtlich ist.
Was bringt es dir ne handvoll Spielen einigermaßen gut zum laufen zu bekommen wenn es nur eine handvoll Spiele sind? Weißt du wie viel Arbeit früher in Linux Portierungen gesteckt werden musste
um sie einigermaßen zum laufen zu bekommen? Vor allem auf den unterschiedlichsten Konfigurationen?

Das was früher machbar war ist im Vergleich zu den heutigen Debugger Tools nicht der Rede wert weil es höchstens Ausnahmespiele gewesen sind z.b. die id Engine benutzt haben und somit schon OpenGL orientierte Spiele
gewesen sind. Ob das früher vielleicht 10 Titel gewesen sind und heute über 3000+ ist ein wirklich extremer Unterschied.

Ganz zu schweigen vom Treibersupport der GPU Hersteller - vor allem Nvidia wollte von Linux gar nix wissen und jetzt sind sie offizieller Partner von SteamOS.


> Wenn die Erwartungen scheinbar völlig falsch sind ... wie kannst du dann bzgl. des Erfolges von Steam OS/Vulkan etc derart optimistisch sein? Schließlich entscheidet letztendlich der (misinformierte?) Kunde über den Erfolg.


In erster Linie ist ein Support wichtigster Unterrnehmen erforderlich und es braucht einige Spiele die diese Stärke demonstrieren können. Warum sollte man hier nicht optimistisch sein?

Niemand kann sagen ob es ein Erfolg wird und auch DirectX wird erst in 2 Jahren seine Stärken ausspielen können. Ich freue mich eben über eine kostenlose und aktuelle Alternative zu DirectX und gehe stark davon aus
dass Valve etwas krasses mit dieser API anstellen kann wenn sie schon ihr eigenes Betriebssystem damit befeuern.

Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn andere Leute skeptisch sind und das verurteile ich nicht. Ich werde aber permanent fast schon angegriffen warum ich optimistisch bin 
Kaum gehts um eine Veränderungen sind die Pessimisten sehr laut und dem schließe ich mich eben nicht an, weil die Beweislage bis dato einen Erfolg verspricht.


> Wahrscheinlich steampowered.com/stats - da irgendwo. Aber wie gesagt: "gab", denn ich hab das jetzt nicht wiedergefunden.
> Da war aber definitiv eine Liste mit der unterschiedlichen Software inkl. der prozentualen Häufigkeit auf den Rechnern der Steam User aufgelistet, die eben Office Pakete, Bildbearbeitung, Winzip/Rar etc beinhaltete.


Warscheinlich. vielleicht.irgendwo.
Lass einfach die Behauptungen weg wenn du nix konkretes schreiben kannst


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich reite hier auf gar nix rum. Vulkan ist kostenlos,






> Ähm du meinst Steam Machines


Tatsache, mein Fehler.



> Selbstverständlich ist die Anzahl der optimierten Spiele sehr wichtig für solch eine Aussage damit eine Massenkompatibilität ersichtlich ist.


Das war aber gar nicht deine Aussage, sondern eben: _"Vor paar Jahren hat man noch alle ausgelacht die Spiele für Linux sehen wollten und jetzt sind wir schon so weit dass sogar aktuell eine fast identische Performance erzielt werden kann 
trotz altem High-Level OpenGL inkl. Port "_

Aber die Performance war nie das Problem, sondern die Programme überhaupt unter Linux zum Laufen zu bringen.



> ... weil es höchstens Ausnahmespiele gewesen sind z.b. die id Engine benutzt haben und somit schon OpenGL orientierte Spiele
> gewesen sind. Ob das früher vielleicht 10 Titel gewesen sind und heute über 3000+ ist ein wirklich extremer Unterschied.


Ein paar mehr als 10 waren es dann aber doch. Alleine *eine *Generation der id Engine lieferte problemlos 10+ Titel: 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quake-Engine#Spiele.2C_die_auf_der_Quake-Technologie_basieren



> Warum sollte man hier nicht optimistisch sein?


Hab ich doch geschrieben: Wenn die Kunden nicht verstehen zu scheinen, wofür eine Steam Machine gut sein soll, wird sich diese auch weniger verkaufen.



> Warscheinlich. vielleicht.irgendwo.
> Lass einfach die Behauptungen weg wenn du nix konkretes schreiben kannst


Wenn ich *weiß*, daß ich diese Webseite und Auflistung bei Steam gesehen habe, dann schreibe ich das auch.  

Eine Recherche später habe ich dann doch noch eine News dazu gefunden:
https://torrentfreak.com/steam-gamers-are-avid-bittorrent-users-100823/


----------

